# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Bisha e tërbuar

## Veshtrusja

Me poshte do gjeni vepren e Xhek (Jack) Londonit : *Bisha e Terbuar*

lexim te kendshem...

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kreu I*

Sem Stubneri i hodhi nje sy korrespondences se vet shpejt e shpejt dhe pa kujdes. Si menezher i boksit profesionist, ai ishte mesuar me letrat me te cuditshme. Dukej, s'kishte sportist -- shakaxhi, tifoz boksi ose ndonje enderrues tjeter, qe te mos provonte te tallej me te. Semi i dinte permendsh te gjitha budallalleqet qe i vinin gati cdo dite me poste. here kercenime -- nga ato me te zymetat: se do ta zhduknin nje here e mire, deri ne ato me paqesoret: se do t'i thyenin turinjte; here gjithfare hajmalish -- kembe lepuri, ose patkua -- here propozime te njerezve te panjohr -- nga bastet per shuma te vogla, deri ne ato prej cerek milioni dollaresh. Qe kur kishte marrenje rrip per mprehje brisqesh, te bere nga lekura e nje zezaku te lincuar, dhe nje gisht dore, te prere nga nje kufome e gjetur ne Luginen e Vdekjes, Semi mendonte qe zor se mund te habitej me shume kur merrte posten. Por sot mori nje leter, qe e lexoi dy here, e vuri ne xhep, e nxori dhe lexoi, dhe e lexoi per se treti. Vula ishte e nje zyrepostare krejt te panjohur, andej nga Siskju; ne leter shkruhej:

<<I dashur Sem!
Ju me njihni vetem nga emri. Ju filluat te delni ne ring kr une isha larguar prej kohe. Por, besomeni, nuk kam mbetur prapa nga jeta, kam ndjekur edhe boksin, ju kam ndjekur edhe ju personalisht, qe pas ndeshjes kur ju nxori nokaut Kel Oufmeni, deri ne takimin tuaj te fundit me Nat Belsonin. Sipas mendimit tim, menezher si ju s'ka lindur ende ne bote.

Prandaj do t'ju bej nje oferte. Kam nje boksier te pashembullt, te mrekullueshem. Nuk e kam shpikur nga mendja. Kjo nuk eshte genjeshter. Mirrni me mend nje alamet trupi, mbi dyqind e njezet funt*, njezet e dy vjec djale, me nje grusht, qe une as ne enderr nuk e kam pare. Ky eshte djali im, Pat Glendoni i Ri -- le te dale ne arene me kete emer. I kam menduar te gjitha dhe vendosa, prandaj hipjani  trenit dhe ejani te ne nje ore e me pare.

E kam edukuar dhe stervitur vete. I kam mesuar gjithshka. Besomeni, ai di te gjitha me mire se une. Ai ka lindur boksier. Per shpejtesi dhe sy te mprehte, eshte nje mrekulli e natyres. Kohen e mat deri ne sekonde, distancen deri ne disa centimetra dhe pa menduar fare. Goditja e tij me e shkurter eshte me e forte se svingu i cdo boksieri dokudo.

Thone: <<Shpresa e te bardheve>> Per kete e kane fjalen.

Ejani dhe do ta shini vete. Me sa mbaj mend, ju e keni pasur qejf gjahun qe kur udhetonit me Xhefrisin. Ejani dhe do e provoni ketu nje gjah te tille, qe te mos ju shkoj me nder mend te shini ata filmat tuaj. Do t'ju jap me vete Patin e Ri.

Une nuk eci dot, prandaj po ju ftoj te vini ju. Ne fillim desha ta nxjerr vete ne ring, por s'kam me fuqi. Me sa duket, se shpejti do te dal nokaut. Prandaj nxitoni. Dua ta le ne duart tuaja. Per ju te dy kjo pune do te behet thesar i vertete. Vetem se kontraten do ta bej vete.

Me respekt
Juaji Pat Glendon>>.

Stubneri nuk dinte c'te bente. Ne shikim te pare, dukej sikur dikush kerkonte te tallej me te -- sic dihet, boksieret jane shakaxhij; duke pare me kujdes letren, ai u mundua te dallonte ne te shkrimin e imet te Korbetit, ose <<putren>> e rende te Ficimonsit. Por, ne qofte se letra nuk ishte shaka e ndonjerit, atehere ja vlente te merreshe me kete pune, kjo ishte e qarte. Pat Glendonin ai nuk e kishte gjetur midis boksiereve, megjithese nje here, kur kishte qene femije, e kishte pare Patin duke u stervitur me Xhek Dempsein. Edhe atehere <<Pati i vjeter>> e quanin. Kishte kohe qe ishte larguar nga ringu. Pe here te pare kishte dale ne ring kur luante Saliveni, kur ne fuqi ishin rregullat londineze te boksit, dhe kishte filluar te ndeshej sipas rregullave te reja te baronit Kuinsher vetem nga fundi i kerrieres se tij.

E kush nga tifozet e boksit nuk e kishte njohur Pat Glendonin? Sigurisht, pak nga ata qe e kishin pare ne kulmin fames se tij jetonin akoma, madje edhe nga ata qe e kishin pare qofte dhe nje here ne ring, pak kishin mbetur. Por emri i tij kishte hyre ne historine e boksit dhe nuk kishte manual qe te mos e permendte. C'eshte e verteta, fama e tij nuk ishte e zakonshme. E nderonin dikur si asnje tjeter, por asnjehere nuk u be dot kampion. Nuk i ecte kurre, prandaj dhe e quajten boksier pa fat.

Kater here kishte qene ne prakun e fitimit te titullit kampion ne peshen e rende dhe duhet te themi se e meritonte plotesisht. Heren e pare, mbi nje maune ne San Francisko; po, edhe ne kete rast, kur kundershtari ishte gati te dorezohej, Pati ndrydhi doren. Pastaj ne nje ishull te vogel ne Temze, kur uji ishte ngritur deri ne dymbedhjete centimetra, ai perseri, sa qene gati ta shapllnin fitues, theu kemben. Te gjithe e mbajne mend edhe humbjen e tij ne Teksas: policia filloi bastisjen pikerisht ne castin kur Pati e kishte vene kundershtarin perpara dhe nuk po e linte te merrte fryme. Dhe, me ne fund, ndeshja ne San Francisko, ne klubin e hekurudhave, kur gjyqtari e kishte vene ne shenjester Patin qe ne fillim te ndeshjes. Gjyqtari kishte qene maskara dhe hajdut, i blere nga nje grup lojtaresh basti, qe kishin vene per kundershtarin e Patit. Pat Glendonit kjo ndeshje i vajti mbare, e nxori nokaut kundershtarin me nje grusht ne nofull dhe nje tjeter ne mes te syve, po gjyqtari e shkualifikoi per faull. Te gjithe sekondantet, te gjithe specialistet e boksit, e gjithe bota sportive, te gjithe e kishin te qarte qe s'kishte kurrfare faulli. Por, sipas traditave te boksit, Pat Glendoni pranoi ta quante te drejte vendimin e gjyqtarit. Ai e pranoi, dke e marre edhe kete deshtim si vazhdim te te pareve dhe duke menduar se eshte pa fat, dhe asgje tjeter.

I tille kishte qene Pat Glendoni. Stubnerit i rrinte mendja vetem te nje gje, se kush e kishte shkrar letren, Pati apo ndonje tjeter. E mori letren me vete ne pune. <<Ku eshte Pat Glendoni dhe si eshte puna e tij>> -- pyeste ate mengjez gjithe sportistet. Po asnjeri nuk dinte gje. Disa mendonin se duhej te kishte vdekur, megjithese asnje nuk thoshte ndonje gje me siguri. Redaktori i rubrikes aportive ne nje gazete te mengezit kontrolloi gjithe arshiven e tij dhe nuk gjeti ndonje lajmerim per vdekjen e Patit. Per te Stubneri mesoi dicka vetem nga Tim Donoveni.

--Pse te vdese? -- i tha Donoveni. --Vdesin njerez te tille me nje force te tille? Pastaj nuk ka pire kurre dhe ka bere jete te qete. Fitonte shume dhe nuk harxhonte kot, grumbullonte para dhe i vinte ne qarkullim me leverdi. E dini sa dyqane kishte? Tri te mira. Dhe sa para merrte prej tyre! Nje minute; po, po, atehere e pashe per here te fundit, kur i shiti te gjitha. Kane kaluar afro njezet vjet ne mos me shume. Sapo i kishte vdekur gruaja. U takuam mbi nje lunder. <<Ku shkon keshtu, o plakush?>> -- e pyeta. <<Do te iki ne pyje>>, -- me tha. --<<I lashe te gjitha. Mirupafshim, Tim!>> Qe atehere nuk e kam pare me. Por qe eshte gjalle, per kete s'kam asnje dyshim.

--Si the, i vdiq gruaja? -- pyeti Stubneri. -- Po femije, a kishte?

--Kishte nje, te vogel fare. E mbante ne duar kur e takova.

--Djale?

--E ku ta di une?

Sam Stubneri vendosi nje here e mire dhe po ate mbremje u nis me trenin ekspres per ne skajet me te humbura te Kalifornise Veriore.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kreu II*

Heret ne mengjez, Sem Stubneri zbriti nga treni ne stacionin e vogel Dir-Lik dhe nje ore te tere brodhi neper rruge deri sa u hap i vetmi klub. I zoti i klubit nuk e njihte Pat Glendonin dhe as kishte degjuar per te. Edhe nje nga frekuentuesit e rregullt te klubit, qe qelloi aty, nuk kishte degjuar te flitej per Pat Glendonin. As ne hotel nuk e njihnin. Vetem kur u hap posta dhe dyqani i ushqimeve, Stubneri mori vesh dicka. Pat Glendoni jetonte vertet ne keto ane, por, se ku pikerisht, nuk e dinte njeri. Duhej udhetuar me karroce dyzet milje deri ne Olpajn, ku jane barrakat e druvareve. Nga Olpajni do te shkoje kaluar neper luginen e Antilopeve, permes qafes, drejt Perroit te Arinjve. Diku pas ketij perroi jetonte Glendoni. Ne Olpajn do te mesoje se ku. Po, kishte djale, edhe ate Pat e quanin. Bakalli e kishte pare. Para nja dy vjeteve kishte ardhur ne Dir-Lik. Patin plak kishte pese vjet qe s'e kishin pare. Dikur blente gjithe zahirene ne kete dyqan dhe paguante me ceqe. Plak i thinjur dhe shume origjinal. Kaq dinte bakalli, por ai e siguroi Semin se ne Olpajn do ta conin atje ku duhej.

Stubneri qe shume i kenaqur. Domethene, Pat Glendoni e Ri ekzistonte dhe bashke me te atin jetonte ne mal.

Pasi fjeti te druvaret ne Olpajn, ne mengjez Semi u nis me kale perpjete lugines se Antilopeve dhe, pasi kaloi qafen, zbriti tatepjete per te Perroi i Arinjve. Udhetoi gjithe diten neper vende te egra, qe s'i kishte pare kurre dhe ku nuk te zinte syri fryme njeriu. Vetem ne mbremje filloi t'i ngjitej Lugines Pinto neper nje shteg te ngushte, sa shpesh i duhej t'i zbriste kalit dhe te ecte ne kembe.

Rreth ores njembedhjete te nates u ndal perpara nje shtepie prej druri, ku dy qen te medhenj, nga ata qe gjuajne ujqer, e priten me te lehura te terbuara. Por, menjehere, u hap dera, dhe plaku Pat Glendon ju hodh ne qafe dhe e futi brenda.

-- Sem, e dija qe do te vije, vellacko! -- filloi Pati, duke ardhur perqark neper dhome sa te ndizej zjarri, sa te ziente kafeja dhe sa te piqej nje cope e madhe mish ariu. -- Djali im nuk do te kthehet sonte. Na mbaroi mishi dhe u nis sa filloi te ngrysej per te vrare ndonje dre. Asnje fjale tjeter nuk te them per te, do ta shohesh vete! Ne mengjez, sa te kthehet, do ta prekesh me dore, ja ku i ka varur dorezat. Prit, do ta shohesh vete!

...Une kam marre fund. Ne janar mbusha tetedhjete e nje vjec. Per nje luftetar te vjeter sikur nuk eshte keq. Ama, gjithmone e kam ruajtur veten: nuk rrija vone rrugeve; si i thone, nuk e kam djegur qiririn nga te dyja anet. Shikome dhe me thuaj, a e kam mbajtur keq veten, e? Edhe djalin keshtu e kam edukuar. Merre me mend: asnje gote nuk ka pire dhe nuk e njeh fare shijen e duhanit, megjithese eshte njezet e dy vjec. Te tille djale kam! Trup vigan; ka shkuar gjithmone nje jete te lire, neper male e pyje. Prit, prit, ai do te te marre per gjah. Ti s'ke perse te ngarkohesh, ai i merr te gjitha rraqet dhe nje dre ne qafe. Dhe as qe do t'ja dije. Eshte rritur ne ajer te paster, as vere as dimer nuk fle brenda. Gjithmone e kam mesuar: mbi te gjitha, ajri i paster! Vetem nje gje me shqeteson: si do te mesohet te fleje ne shtepi dhe si do te duroje frymen e duhanit ne ring? Tymi i duhanit eshte i tmerrshem kur je lodhur dhe nuk ngopesh me fryme. Mire, Sem, mjaft llomotitem, vellacko, ti duhet te flesh. Prit pak, prit do ta shohesh vete...

Tani qe ishte plakur, Pati ishte bere llafazan dhe per nje kohe te gjate nuk e la Stubnerin te fleje.

-- Drerin djali im e kap ne vrap e siper, -- filloi perseri plaku. -- Per mushkerite nuk ka stervitje me te mire se gjuetia. Pak gjera di, megjithese ka lexuar gjithfare librash, madje edhe vjersha lexon. Bir i vertete i natyres; me nje te veshtruar, e kupton se eshte i tille. Eshte brume i vjeter, irlandez. E shoh nganjehere si te hutuar, dic enderron! Epo, them me vete, beson ne gjithfare zanash e xhindesh. E do natyren si asnjeri tjeter, kurse qytetit i trembet; ka lexuar shume dhe ka udhetuar shume pak, vetem ne Dir-Lik ka qene. I erdhi shume inat qe kishte aq shume njerez. Kishte qene atje dy vjet me pare, heren e pare kishte pare nje tren te vertete.

...Nganjehere vras mendjen: mos kam bere gabim qe e kam rritur si njeri te eger? Por ama ka frymemarrje dhe rezistence e pashoqe dhe fuqi si te kalit. Atij nuk ja del dot asnje qytetar. Sigurisht, Xhefrisi, per shembull, kur ishte ne forme, mund ta godiste ndonjehere, por vetem kaq. Im bir do ta kishte thyer Xhefrisin si ndonje fije kashte. Megjithese nga pamja e jashtme nuk tregon. Duket si nje djale i bukur dhe i forte. Por muskujt i ka si asnje tjeter. Prit, do ta shohesh dhe do ta kuptosh vete.

...Cudi sa qejf i ka lulet, livadhet, pishat, kur mbi to shkelqejne rrezet e diellit, ose rete kur perendon dielli; ose kur sheh nga Mali i zhveshur si lind dielli! Dhe gjithmone vizaton ndonje panorame, ose reciton vjersha: per Luciferin, per naten... Librat ja jep nje mesuese flokekuqe. Por keto i ka mosha. Don te hyje ne loje, vetem duhet ta shtyjme dhe ta drejtojme pak ne fillim. Ne qytet mund edhe te merzitet ne fillim, ta dish.

...Shume mire qe nuk e terheqin femrat. As qe do te mendoje per to edhe per disa vjet. Nuk kupton gje nga kjo ane, madje nuk ka patur te beje me femra. Nje here kishim nje mesuese nga Livadhi i Samsonit, ajo qe ja beri mendjen corbe me vjersha. Luajti mendsh pas djalit, kurse ai as qe kuptonte gje. Floket i kishte tama si flori. Nuk ishte vendase. Sa me shume rrinte me Patin tim, aq me shume e donte, i shkonte prapa, e pacipa. Dhe a e dini c'beri ai kur e kuptoi? U tremb me keq se nje lepur! Mori disa batanije dhe ciften dhe ja mbathi ne pyjet me te thella. Per nje muaj te tere nuk e pashe me sy. Pastaj erdhi fshehurazi naten dhe ne mengjez iku perseri. Letrat e saja as qe donte t'i shihte me sy: <<Digji>> me thoshte. Doemos qe i dogja. Dy here erdhi ajo te ne kaluar qe nga Livadhi i Samsonit!... Me vinte shume keq per te gjoren. Dukej qe ne fytyre se e kishte marre malli shume per djalin. Pas tre muajsh e la shkollen dhe iku ne vendin e saj. Vetem atehere erdhi djali ne shtepi.

...Po, femrat kane marre ne qafe shume boksiere te mire. Por me tim bir kjo nuk do te ndodhe. Skuqet si vajze kur i shkel syrin ndonje capkene, ose e shikon me verejtje ndonjera. Dhe e shohin shume... Por, kur ben boks -- oh, si ben boks! Gjaku i eger irlandez sikur i zien ne damaret! Nuk e humbet aspak mendjen! Jo, jo! Une ne rini nuk kam qene kaq gjakftohte. Kam frike se gjaknxehtesia m'i shkaktoi te gjitha fatkeqesite. Kurse ai duket sikur eshte nje shkemb prej akulli! Shkemb prej akulli dhe nen te zjarr. Si percjelles nen rryme i futur ne frigorifer.

Stubnerin e zuri gjumi, por u zgjua nga llomotitjet e plakut. Si neper gjume po e degjonte te fliste:

-- Po, e kam bere njeri te vertete, ju betohem. Ka edhe grusht te forte, edhe kembe te forta, edhe sy te mprehte. E di boksin une. Nuk kam mbetur prapa, i ndjek te rejat. Pozicioni i ulet, do te thuash ti? Ai e njeh shume mire, i njeh te gjitha stilet, te gjithat manovrimet qe behen per te kursyer forcat: nuk leviz kurre kater centimetra njeheresh. Po te doje, hidhet si kanguri. Po kur ndeshet afer? Do ta shohesh vete, prit! Me mire se ne distance. Ai mund te matej si nje e nje bejne dy me Piter Xheksonin, kurse Korbetin do ta kishte mundur ne kulmin e fames se tij. Ta thashe: i kam mesuar gjithshka; s'ka marifet qe te mos e dije, madje ka shkuar me larg. Ne boks ai eshte gjeni. Ketu, ne male, ka patur me ke ta provoje forcen! Une i mesova te gjitha hollesite, kurse malesoret e ketushem i treguan c'do te thote te mundesh. Mendoni se ata ishin te bute me te? Te mberthejne ne glinc ose te veshin ndonje, qe te te duket sikur matesh me ariun e eger ose me nje dem te terbuar. Kurse ai luen me ta. Degjove? Luan me ta si me ndonje kone.

Stubnerin e zuri gjumi, por perseri u zgjua nga zeri i plakut:

-- Gjeja me qesharake eshte se ai nuk e merr boksin seriozisht. S'e ka fare per gje, aq sa ndeshjen e quan zbavitje. Po sikur t'i dale ndonje kundershtar i forte. Vetem prit dhe do te shohesh! Ai do te leshoje korentin ne frigoriferin e tij dhe do te filloje te qelloje sipas te gjitha rregullave. Jo, jo, bukuri te tille s'ke pare ndonjehere!

Ne mengjezin e fresket malor Pati e tundi fort Stubnerin.

-- Ja ku po vjen neper monopat! -- mermeriti me ze te ngjirur. -- Ngrihu shpejt te shohesh boksierin me te mire te botes; te tille ringu s'ka pare dhe as do te shohe per njemije vjet me pas.

Menezheri nxori koken nga dera, duke ferkuar syte e fryre nga gjumi, dhe pa te kalonte neper shtegun qe delte nga pylli nje djalosh me trup vigani. Ne njeren dore mbante ciften, mbi supe kishte hedhur nje dre te madh, por ecte sikur nuk kishte gje mbi kurriz. Kishte veshur kominoshe pa bluze, nga cope e ashper, kemishe leshi te zberthyer dhe cizme te buta lekure. Stubneri vuri re ecjen e tij te lehte, si te maces; nuk ndihej fare pesha prej dyqind e njezet funtesh, pa llogaritur barren e rende mbi supe. Menezherit kjo i beri shume pershtypje. Me te vertete, ky djale kishte nje force mahnitese. Pastaj kishte edhe dicka te vecante, ishte nje tip i ri boksieri i panjohur. U ngjante me shume viganeve te perrallave ose heronjve te legjendave popullore, qe enden naten neper pyje, se sa nje njeriu te shekullit te njezete.

Pas pak, Stubneri vuri re se Pati i Ri ishte fjalepake. I shtrengoi doren mikut pa folur, kur i njohu Pati plak, dhe po pa folur filloi punen: ndezi zjarrin e pergatiti mengjezin. Pyetjeve te te atit u pergjigjej me <<po>> ose <<jo>>. Kur e pyeti ai se ku e kishte vrare drerin, foli pak me shume: <<ne qafen jugore>>. 

-- Njembedhjete milje neper male, -- foli plaku me krenari.  Dhe shtegu eshte i ngushte sa te ndalet zemra nga frika.

Per mengjez hengren pite, kafe dhe copa te medha mish ariu te pjekur ne prush. Pati i Ri e kaperdinte mishin me copa te medha, dhe Stubneri kuptoi qe Glendonet qene mesuar te jetonin vetem me mish. Biseden e udhehiqte Pati plak; por, per gjene qe e shqetesonte, foli vetem pasi mbaruan se ngreni.

-- Pat, o bir!, -- filloi ai, -- e di cili eshte ky xhentelmen?

Pati i Ri tundi koken, dhe veshtrimi i tij u drejtua nga miku.

-- Ai do te te marre me vete ne San Francisko.

-- Une do te qendroj ketu, baba, -- u pergjegj Pati.

Stubnerit ju prish qejfi. Kot qe lodhur deri ketu. Cboksier ishte ky, kur nuk kishte qejf te ndeshej? Ceshte e verteta, ishte i forte. Por ce do? Vigane te tille i mbyt dhjami nga pertacia.

Por syte e Patit plak shkelqyen nga inati; ishte inati i kelteve te vjeter. Zeri i tij kumboi urdherues dhe kercenues:

-- Jo, do te shkosh ne qytet dhe do te luash, degjove? Per kete te kam mesuar kaq kohe, qe te dish te ndeshesh ne ring.

-- Mire! -- foli papritur me nje ze te trashe e te mbytur djaloshi.

-- Dhe te ndeshesh si djalli vete! -- shtoi plaku. 

Dhe perseri Stubneri u zhgenjye kur vuri re se syte e djaloshit nuk shkelqyen; ne ata sy nuk u duk kurrfare entuziazmi kuru pergjegj:

-- Epo mire! Kur do te nisemi?

-- Semi me pare duhet te provoje gjuetine tone, te shkoje per peshk, te te provoje edhe ty nje here. -- Plaku shikoi nga Stubneri, qe tundi koken ne shenje miratimi. -- Pa zhvishu nje here, tregoji kush je.

Pas nje ore, Stubneri e kishte te qarte gjithshka. Duke qene vete boksier, sidomos i peshes se rende, ai e njihte shume mire boksierin, por te tille trup te mrekullueshem si te Patit te Ri nuk kishte pare!

-- Shiko cfare elasticiteti ka, -- ligjeronte Pati plak si bilbil, -- ben vetem ate qe duhet, asgje te tepert. Cfare kthesash me shpatull, pa le mushkerite! Tejpertej i paster, si ndonje xham, deri te pika me e fundit e gjakut. Ja, Sem, nje njeri qe nuk e ke pare gjekundi. Te gjithe muskujt i ka te lire. Nuk eshte ndonje mundes cirku, apo gjimnast dokudo. Shiko cfare muskujsh te rrumbullaket; gjarper, ore gjarper; shiko si perdridhen, si terhiqen dhe mblidhen perseri. Prit te shoesh si do te pregatiten per te dhene goditje. E c'eshte gjaperi me zile para tyre! Ai qe tani mund te luaje dyzet, njeqind raunde! Pa filloni njehere! Po mbaj kohen!

Filluan. Disa raunde triminuteshe, me nga nje pushim njeminutesh midis tyre, dhe nga dyshimet e Stubnerit per Patin nuk mbeti as shenja. Asnje gjurme pertacie, kurrfare apatie, vetem loder e urte, pa ngutje e dorezve, manovrime te shpejta dhe papritur nje goditje e shkathet, e perpikte, mbrojtje e forte, aktive gjate perplasjeve; keshtu mund te luajen vetem boksieret e stervitur e te shkelqyeshem, boksieret e lindur.

-- Ngadal, o bir, ngadale! -- e qertoi i ati. -- Semi nuk eshte me ai i pari...

Semi u prek, po plaku kete donte; Stubneri perdori metoden e tij te famshme, goditjen e tij me te preferuar: glinc i rreme dhe papritur grusht ne stomak. Por, me gjithe shpejtesine e rrufeshme te Semit, Pati i Ri e kuptoi dredhine dhe u terhoq, duke e dobesuar forcen e goditjes. Heren tjeter ai nuk dredhoi: u sul perpara dhe e priti goditjen me krahun e majte. Vetem disa centimetra mjaftuan per ta mbrojtur nga goditja. Qe nga ky cast, Semi nuk la dredhi pa perdorur, po megjithate goditjet e tija binin gjithmone ne krahun e Patit.

Stubneri ishte ndeshur disa here me boksiere te medhenj dhe ne ndeshjet-prove ai dinte ti delte zot vetes. Por ketu as qe mund te behej fjale per kete. Pati i Ri luante me te si macja me miun, kurse ne glinc i dukej vetja si nje foshnje e pafuqishme, se Pati bente me te cte donte: i blokonte me mjeshteri te dy krahet, me manovra te perpiketa dhe shume te shkatheta, e ngjeshte pas qoshes se murit dhe sillej sikur nuk e vinte re fare kundershtarin. Dukej sikur Pati i Ri veshtronte vetem anash, duke admiruar natyren perreth. Atehere Stubneri beri edhe nje gabim tjeter. Mendoi se te gjitha keto ja kishte mesuar djalit plaku dhe u mundua ti jepte nje goditje nga afer, po tjetri ja mbajti sakaq doren dhe, meqe Semi deshi ta qellonte, hengri vete nje grusht ne vesh.

-- E nuhat goditjen! - qeshi plaku.  Kujton se ben sikur nuk e ka mendjen? Aspak! Ai eshte magjistar. E nuhat goditjen pa e pare; e ndjen nga vjen dhe ku shenon; edhe shpejtesine, distancen, forcen dhe perpikmerine i nuhat, te gjitha i nuhat. Keto nuk ja kam mesuar une. Vete, vete frymezohet. Ka lindur i tille.

Ne nje glinc, Stubneri ja ngjeshi me doreze dhembeve Patit te Ri, dhe ky ndjeu njefare inati ne kete goditje. Pas nje minute, ne glincen tjeter, Semi ndjeu dorezen e Patit pas buzeve te tija. Goditja nuk ishte e forte, por sulmi, megjithese i ngadalshem, ishte kaq kembngules, saqe Semit ju desh ti jepte kokes prapa, duke ndjere ti kercisnin te gjitha kycet, dhe per nje cast ju duk se demtoi qafen. E liroi trupin krejt, uli duart, si shenje qe u dorezua, dhe, i cliruar, duke u lekundur, u largua disa hapa.

-- Brabravo!  mermeriti duke marre fryme me zor; megjithese nuk ngopej me fryme per te folur, fytyra e tij tregonte admirim te plote.

Syt e Patit plak shkelqyen nga lot krenarie.

-- Si mendon ti, cdo te bente ky ne qofte se ndonje maskara do te provonte te bente shaka, duke perdorur metoda te ndaluara?

-- Rrini i qete, -- tha Stubneri.  - Nje te tille ky do ta shembe pertoke.

-- S'e besoj! Eshte teper gjakftohte. Por nje mesim te mire do t'i jape, ama.

Stubneri kaloi dy dite ne mal dhe gjate kesaj kohe u bind per gjithshka i kishte thene Pati plak, madje edhe me shume. U kthye i lodhur, por i qetesuar. Stubneri ishte njeri i rrahur mire nga jeta dhe e habiti naiviteti i plote i djaloshit ndaj te gjitha halleve te jetes, megjithese (ai e kuptoi fort mire kete) djaloshi nuk ishte budalla. Mendjen vertet e kishte te paprekur nga shume gjera dhe njohurite i kishte te kufizuara nga jeta e mbyllur ne male, por ai zoteronte nje mprehtesi te lindur dhe nje aftesi te rralle per t'i kapur shpejt gjerat.

Nje gje e habiste pa mase Stubnerin: Pati i Ri ishte teper i qete. Nuk e zemeroje dot, nuk e beje dot ta humbiste durimin, nje durim klasik, te patundur. Asnjehere nuk shau, qofte edhe me ato fjale jo te hijshme qe perdorin ne raste te tilla femijet me te urte.

-- Edhe mund te shaj po te dua, -- i shpjegoi Semit kur ky deshi ta vinte ne loje. -- Po perse te shaj? Po te jete nevoja, po!

Pati plak, ashtu sic kishte thene qe ne fillim, u nda me ta ne prak te deres.

-- Se shpejti do te lexoj neper gazeta per ty, Pat. Do te doja te vija edhe vete me ty, por, me sa duket, nuk do te largohem dot ketej deri sa te vdes.

Pastaj e mori menezherin menjane dhe i tha gati me inat:

-- Mos harro c'te kam thene disa here me radhe. Eshte djale i paster, i ndershem. Atij as qe i shkojne nder mend poshteriste qe fsheh puna e boksit. Ja kam fshehur te gjitha, e kupton? Nuk e di ai se c'jane marreveshjet dhe ujdite ne boks. Per te, boksi eshte trimeri, romantike; nuk i kam folur kot per heronjte e hershem te ringut. Dhe, nje zot e di, pse nuk ju ndez pasioni i flakte per boksin. Duhet te dish edhe dicka tjeter: une i kam fshehur dhe thashethemet e gazetave per ndeshjet e boksit; i pres fshehurazi, kurse ai kujton se i ruaj per kujtim! Ai nuk e di qe boksieret bien ne marreveshje per t'ju dorezuar njeri-tjetrit qe me pare. Shih se mos ma ngaterron ne gjithfare makinacionesh dhe allishverishesh.  Mos ja peshtiros boksin. Prandaj e shenova ate piken per anullimin e marreveshjes: me batakcillekun e pare merr fund edhe kontrata jone. Kurrfare ndarjesh paraprake te fitimeve, kurrfare marreveshjesh me kinooperatoret per xhirim filmi. Parate do t'i keni me thase. Vetem luaj loje te ndershme, perndryshe i humbe te gjitha, more vesh?

-- Kurse ti ki parasysh nje gje: te besh cmos dhe t'u ruhesh femrave, -- porositi Pati plak te birin kur ai kerceu mbi kale dhe e mbajti per te degjuar te atin. -- Femrat fshehin mekatin dhe vdekjen, mbaje mend kete! Por, po e gjete shoqen e vertete te jetes, mbaje fort! Ajo eshte me e shtrenjte se lavdia e parate. Vetem kontrolloje mire veten ne fillim, pastaj mos e lesho me! Kape me te dyja duart dhe mbaje fort! Mbaje edhe sikur te permbyset bota, po, o bir, femra e mire eshte... eshte... me nje fjale, eshte femer e mire! Kjo eshte keshilla ime e pare dhe e fundit per ty.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kreu III*

Sapo erdhi Sem Strubneri ne San Francisko, i filluan telashet. Dhe jo sepse Pati i Ri nxehej ose bertiste, sic pat dyshuar i ati, perkundrazi, ai sillej shume mire dhe ishte i sjellshem. Po e mori malli per malet e vendlindjes. Dhe, sigurisht, thelle ne shpirt ai ishte tronditur shume dhe ishte habitur nga qyteti shume i madh, megjithese, edhe midis zhurmes shurdhuese te rrugeve, beri si beri dhe e ruajti qetesine dhe gjakftohtesine prej indiani lekurekuq.

-- Une erdha ketu per t'u ndeshur, -- i tha ai pas nje jave. -- Ku e keni ate Xhim Henfordin tuaj?

Stubneri vershelleu me qesendi:

-- Ai, si kampion i madh qe eshte, ty as do te te shohe me sy! <<Behu i njohur nje here, pastaj shohim e bejme,>> -- do te te thote.

-- Po jam ne gjendje ta mund!

-- Po publiku nuk e di kete, ama. Po ta mundesh, behesh kampion, por kampion nuk behesh dot vetem me nje ndeshje.

-- Une mund te behem!

-- Po publiku nuk e di kete, Pat. Asnjeri nuk do te vinte ne ndeshjen tende. Parane e madhe e siguron vetem spektatori, turma. Ja pse ti je vetem nje hic per Xhim Henfordin. C'i duhet atij te merret me ty? Pastaj ai tani vetem i studjon kundershtaret e ardhshem; merr trimije ne jave dhe ka nje kontrate gjashtemujore. Mos kujton se ai do t'i braktise tere keto te mira per t'u ndeshur me nje njeri, qe s'e njeh askush? Duhet te besh disa ndeshje, te fitosh fame. Duhet filluar me te vegjlit, me bilmezat tane, te tille si Puzan Kolinzi, HOllandezi fluturues, Kel Sherreti. Qeroji keta dhe do te ngjitesh shkallen e pare. Pastaj do te ngjitesh gjithmone me lart, si balon.

-- Mire, m'i jipni keta te tre qe thate. Te gjithe me radhe, brenda nje dite. -- Zeri i Patit ishte i sigurt. -- Rregullojeni shpejt kete pune!

Stubneri qeshi me te madhe.

-- Pse qeshni? Kujtoni se nuk ua dal dot?

-- Per t'ja dale, e di, nuk dyshoj, -- e siguroi Stubneri. Por kjo pune nuk behet kaq shpejt. Duhet t'i nxjerresh nga ringu me radhe. Mbaje mend, Pat: une e njoh shume mire boksin dhe jam menezheri yt. Ketu cdo gje behet pa u nxituar; duhet pergatitje, une jam mjeshter per keto gjera. Po te na veje mbare, pas nja dy vjetesh, do te jesh kampion dhe i pasur.

Pati psheretiu i zymte, por menjehere ju cel fytyra.

-- Pastaj mund te kthehem te plaku im?

Stubneri deshi te kundershtonte, por e mbajti veten. Megjithese ky kandidat per kampion ishte nje rast i rralle, Semi ishte i bindur qe, mjaft te fitonte fame, dhe djaloshi do te behej si gjithe te tjeret. Pastaj, ku ta dish se c'ndodh per dy vjet! Deri atehere kishte kaq shume per te bere!

Por, kur nisi te merzitej Pati e te bridhte neper dhoma ose te lexonte per ore te tera vjersha dhe romane, qe i merrte ne biblioteke, Stubneri e dergoi ne anen tjeter te gjiut, ne rancon me te larget, nen mikqyrjen e Spajder Uollsit. Pas nje jave, Spajderi lajmeroi se djaloshi s'ka nevoje per <<mikqyrje>>. Nga mengjezi deri naten vone bridhte neper male, gjuante trofta ne lumenjte e vegjel malore, gjuante thelleza e lepuj dhe ndiqte nje drer te vetmuar, qe per dhjete vjet me radhe nuk po e kapte dot asnje gjuetar; Spajderi shendoshej dhe vinte dhjame, kurse nxenesi i tij ruante formen.

Sic e kishte menduar edhe Stubneri, te gjithe prnaret e klubeve te boksit e tallen per <<rekrutin>> e tij. Neper pyje ka qindra <<rekrute>> te tille dhe te gjithe lakmojne te behen atje kapione. Fundja, mund te jepej nje ndeshje-prove me nja kater raunde.

Me ne fund, pas nje muaji, erdhi dita e ndeshjes se pare. Stubneri ishte shume i emocionuar. Fama e tij si profesionist ishte ne dore te Patit. Ai u habit kur Pati, pasi ndenji pese minuta ne qoshen e tij ne ring, nga i fresket dhe faqekuq qe ishte, u zverdh, sikur te kishte vuajtur nga nje semundje e gjate.

-- Guxim, vellacko! -- i rrahu krahet Stubneri: -- Kur del ne ring per here te pare, gjithmone ke pak frike, kurse Keli e ben me kast qe vonohet dhe te ben te presesh, shpreson qe ti te frikesohesh nga publiku.

-- Jo, -- tha Pati, -- ka shume tym. Nuk jam mesuar dhe me turbullon tymi duhanit.

Semit sikur i hoqen nje mal nga supet. Kur njeriu nuk e ndjen veten te sigurt e nevrikoset, le te jete Samsoni vete, ai nuk do te arrije kure lavdi ne ring, kurse me tymin e duhanit djali duhej te mesohej.

Kur doli Pati ne ring, spektatoret heshten, por, kur nen litare kaloi Kel Sherreti, ushtuan britma pershendetjeje. Duket, Sherretit nuk ja kishin vene kot kete nofke. I eger, tere lesh te zi, me muskulature te forte, ai peshonte me siguri jo me pak se dyqind funt; Pati e veshtroi me kureshtje, ndersa ai ju pergjegj me ngerdheshje tere inat. Ja paraqiten publikut, dhe ata i shtrenguan duart njeri-tjetrit. Kur dorezat e tyre u bashkuan, Keli kercelliti dhembet me inat, fytyra ju shtremberua dhe mermeriti:

-- Si s'ke turp qe guxon te matesh me mua! -- dhe ja shtyu dorezen me inat. -- Do te te ha te gjalle, kelysh!

Spektatoret u gajasen me gjestin e tij; te gjithe filluan te shprehnin me britma hamendjet e tyre per ato qe tha Keli.

Ulur ne qoshen e tij, duke pritur te binte gongu, Pati pyeti Stubnerin:

-- C'ka qe u inatos me mua?

-- Jo, nuk eshte inatosur, -- u pergjegj tjetri, -- eshte metoda e tij e njohur: kerkon te te trembe. Gjithmon keshtu llomotit.

-- C'boks qenka ky! -- u habit Pati; Stubneri vuri re se veshtrimi i tij ishte i qete, si zakonisht.

-- Kujdes! -- e paralajmeroi Semi kur ushtoi gongu per fillimin e raundit te pare, dhe Pati u ngrit ne kembe. -- Ai mund te te hidhet si kanibal.

Dhe, vertet, Keli u sul perpara si kanibal i terbuar, duke e pershkuar te gjithe ringun vetem me nje te kercyer. Pati doli qete-qete disa hapa perpara, llogariti distancen, u terhoq pak prapa per te mare vrull dhe e goditi fort Kelin me te djathten drejt ne nofull, pastaj qendroi dhe e veshtroi i habitur kundershtarin. Ndeshja mbaroi. Keli u shemb si dem i vrare dhe nuk levizi edhe kur gjyqtari numeroi dhjete sekonda. Kur sekondantet e Kelit u afruan per ta marre, Pati u tregua me i shpejte. E mori ne duar trupin e madh, e coi deri ne qoshen e tij dhe, pasi e uli ne stol, e leshoi ne duart e sekondanteve.

Pas gjysme minute, Keli ngriti koken dhe kapsalliti syte. Shikonte perqark pa kuptuar gje, pastaj ju drejtua sekondantit te tij:

-- C'ndodhi? -- mermeriti me ze te ngjirur. -- Mos u shemb gje tavani?

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kreu IV*

Pas fitores kunder Kelit, megjithese te gjithe e quajten te rastit, Pati u ndesh me Ruth Mejsonin. Takimi u zhvillua pas tri javesh. Publiku i Siera-Klubit nuk arriti te shihte se c'ndodhi. Ruth Mejsoni ishte boksier i peshes se rende, i famshem per shkathtesine dhe dinakerine e tij. Kur ushtoi gongu i pare, kundershtaret u takuan ne mes te ringut. Te dy nuk nxitonin. Asnje goditje. Vetem i vinin perqark njeri-tjetrit, me krahe te thyer ne berryla, kaq prane, sa dorezat e tyre gati preknin njera-tjetren. Kjo vazhdoi nja pese sekonda. Papritmas, dicka ndodhi; dicka kaq e shpejte, sa midis njeqind te pranishmeve ndoshta vetem njeri e kuptoi. Ruth Mejsoni beri nje goditje mashtruese me te djathten. Sulmi nuk ishte krejt i rreme, mund ta quaje kercenim per nje goditje te forte ne anen tjeter. Pikerisht ne kete cast, Pati dha goditjen e tij. Kundershtaret ishin kaq prane, sa grushti i Patit beri nje rruge fare te shkurter -- vetem gjashtembedhjete centimetra. Nje goditje e shkurter vetem me anen e shpatulles, asgje me teper. Grushti e kapi drejt ne mjeker, dhe publiku, i mahnitur, pa si ju thyen gjunjet Mejsonit dhe si ra pertoke. Por gjyqtari ekuptoi dhe filloi te numeronte shpejt sekondat. Dhe perseri Pati e mori ne krahe kundershtarin dhe e uli ne stol. U deshen afro dhjete minuta qe Ruth Mejsoni, per habine e publikut te hutuar, te mund te levizte, me ndihmen e shoqeruesve, neper kalimin e ngushte per ne dhomen e tij, i thyer me dysh, me sy te perenduar dhe gjunjet te perkulur.

-- Tani e kuptoj pse Kelit ju duk sikur i ra tavani mbi koke, -- i tha ai reporterit.

Por, pasi Puzan Kolinzi e la ringun vetem pas dymbedhjete sekondsh, Stubneri vendosi te bisedonte shtruar me Patin:

-- E di c'emer te kane vene? -- e pyeti.

Pati ngriti supet.

--Glendon Dermuesi.

Pati buzeqeshi me njerezi. As donte te dinte se cfare emrash i vinin te tjeret. Ai mendonte vetem per detyren qe duhej te kryente per t'u kthyer sa me shpejt ne malet e tija.

-- Nuk ben keshtu, -- Menezheri tundi koken. -- Nuk ben t'i mundesh kaq shpejt kundershtaret. Duhet t'u japesh me shume mundesi, me shume kohe.

-- Po perse ndeshem une atehere?

Stubneri perseri tundi koken.

-- Shiko, Pat, si eshte puna. Ne boks duhet te jesh i gjere nga shpirti. Pse t'i fyesh boksieret e tjere? Edhe ndaj publikut nuk eshte e ndershme te sillesh keshtu. Ata duhet te shohin sa me shume per parate qe paguajne. Pastaj, po vazhdove keshtu, asnjeri nuk do te pranoje te ndeshet me ty. Do te tremben te gjithe. Nuk mbledh dot spektatore per nje ndeshje prej dhjete sekondash. Gjykoje vete: do te jepje ti nje dollar ose pese per te pare vetem dhjete sekonda boks?

Kjo e bindi Patinn dhe ai i dha fjalen se heren tjeter do t'u jepte mundesi te tjereve te shihnin me shume boks, megjithese, shtoi, do t'i pelqente me shume te shkonte per peshk se sa te rrinte duke pare njeqind raunde boks.

Sidoqofte, Pati nuk kishte fituar ndonje gje per te qene. Tifozet e boksit vetem qeshnin kur degjonin emrin e tij. Kujtonin fitoret e tija te parendesishme dhe verejtjen e Kelit per tavanin. Asnje nuk ja njihte aftesite; nuk e kishin pare ne ndeshje ne kuptimin e plote te fjales. Cfare frymemarrje ka, cfare qendrese, si do te mund t'i perballonte kundershtaret me te forte, me te afte per ndeshje te gjata, te lodhshme? Dinin vetem qe ka goditje te shkelqyer dhe qe i ecen cuditerisht.

Ne te tilla rrethana u organizua ndeshja e katert e Patit me portugezin Pit Soso, qe kishte ardhur ne ring nga dyqani i mishit dhe qe njihej me teper per numra te papritur ne ring. Per kete takim Pati nuk kishte bere stervitje. I qe dashur te shkonte menjehere ne mal per te varrosur me dhembje ne zemer babane e tij. Me sa duket, Pati plak e kishte ditur se nuk do ta kishte te gjate; zemra i kishte pushuar menjehere, si sahat.

Pati i Ri arriti ne San Francisko pak para fillimit te ndeshjes, prandaj nga stacioni u nis drejt ne dhomen e zhveshjes; megjithate, publiku priti dhjete minuta.

-- Mos harro, jepi mundesi te luaje, -- e kujtoi Stubneri kur po kalonte Pati nen litar. -- Luaj me te seriozisht dhjete ose dymbedhjete raunde, pastaj jepi fund.

Pati u bind. Dhe, megjithese e kishte shume te lehte ta nxirrte nokaut Soson, ky ishte kaq i shkathet dhe dinak, sa Pati e kishte shume te veshtire edhe te ruhej edhe te mos e godiste. Qe nje cfaqje e mrekullueshme, dhe publiku u kenaq. Patit ju desh te perdorte gjithe mjeshterine e tij per te prapsur sulmet e rrufeshme te Sosos, goditjet e tija te terbuara, terheqjet dhe kercimet para; keshtu qe boksieri i ri hengri ca te mira.

Gjate pushimeve, Stubneri e levdonte Patin, dhe cdo gje do te shkonte permrekulli, sikur Sosua ne raundin e katert te mos perdorte <<nje numer nga ato te tijte>>. Kur Pati, ne nje nga perplasjet, e zmbrapsi Soson me nje te goditur ne nofull, ky, per habine e djaloshit, uli duart dhe filloi  te terhiqej, me sy te zgurdulluar, duke u mbajtur me zor ne kembe, si i dehur. Pati s'po kuptonte gje. Grushti qe fare i lehte, kurse kundershtari gati po binte ne toke. Pati uli duart, duke ndjekur me habi kundershtarin e trullosur. Sosua terhiqej duke u lekundur dhe duke u dridhur, per pak u rrezua, por u mbajt dhe i dha trupit perpara brinjazi, si ndonje i verber.

Pikerisht ne kete cast, Pati, per here te pare dhe te fundit gjate karrieres se tij si boksier, u kap ne befasi. Ai, madje, u terhoq manjane per ta lene te kalonte Soson e trullosur. Papritur ky, duke u lekundur, i dha nje goditje te forte me te djathten. Grushti e zuri Patin ne nofull, sa i kerciten dhembet. Spektatoret ulerine nga entuziazmi, por Pati nuk degjonte gje. Ai shihte vetem Soson, qe i nenqeshte me kapadaillek. Nuk lekundej me! Patit i dhembi nofulla, por u xhindos me teper nga poshtersia e kundershtarit. Zemerimi, i trasheguar nga i ati, ju ndez me nje force te tmerrshme. Tundi nje here koken, si per te ardhur ne vete, dhe u versul perpara. Ishte nje sulm i rrufeshem: ne fillim Pati beri nje levizje mashtruese, pastaj i dha nje goditje me te majten midis syve dhe njekohesisht me te djathten ne nofull. Grushti i theu nofullat Sosos para se te shembej pertoke. Gjysme ore, mjeket e klubit mezi e prune ne vete. Pastaj ata ja qepen buzet me njembedhjete penje dhe e derguan ne spital.

-- Keq doli, -- i tha Pati menezherit te tij. -- Kot u nxeha. Here tjeter nuk do te sillem keshtu ne ring. Babai me thoshte gjithmone te ruhesha; kishte qene vete gjaknxehte, prandaj dhe kishte humbur. Nuk e dija se do ta humbisja fare aresyen. Tani e di se duhet ta mbaj veten.

Dhe Stubneri i besoi. Stubneri tani i besonte nxenesit te tij per gjithshka.

-- S'ke pse te nxehesh, -- i tha. -- Sido qe te ndodhe, ti mund te fitosh me kedo.

-- Ne cilen sekonde dhe distance te dush, -- e miratoi Pati.

-- Mund ta hedhesh nokaut kur te duash?

-- Sigurisht. Nuk dua te shes mend, por e kam kete aftesi. E shoh menjehere se c'duhet bere dhe e bej me saktesi. Ndjenjen e matjes se kohes dhe te distances e kam te sigurt. Nganjehere, babai me thoshte: <<Ky eshte talent>>. Kurse mua me dukej sikur ai tallej. Tani qe u mata me boksiere te tjere, e kuptova se te drejte kishte kur me thoshte se cdo gje e beja ne perputhje te plote te trurit me muskujt.

-- Domethene, ne cdo sekonde dhe distance qe te duash? -- e pyeti mendueshem Stubneri. Pati tundi koken, dhe Stubneri, duke i besuar plotesisht, shihte para tij nje te ardhme kaq te shkelqyer, sa Pati plak do te ishte ngritur nga varri po ta merrte vesh c'i shkonte nder mend Semit ne keto caste.

-- Kryesorja eshte te mos harrosh se publiku deshiron te kenaqet plotesisht me parate qe paguan, -- tha Stubneri.  Ne do te biem ne ujdi sa raunde do ta zgjasim secilen ndeshje. Ja, se shpejti do te ndeshesh me Hollandezin Fluturues. Le te mbahet, te themi, pesembedhjete raunde, kurse ne te fundit nxirre nokaut. Keshtu edhe te tjereve u tregon se cboksier je.

-- Epo mire, Sem, mire, -- u pergjegj Pati.

-- Po kjo eshte shaka me zazar, -- i tha Stubneri, -- ndoshta nuk do te mund ta hedhesh ne raundin e fundit?

-- Pa degjoni!  tha Pati dhe, pas nje pauze kuptimplote, ngriti me madheshti vellimin e Longfelout.  Po te mos e hedh dot, kurre ne jeten time nuk do te lexoj vjersha! Dhe per mua kjo do te ishte nje humbje e madhe.

-- E di, e di, -- pranoi gjithe qejf menezheri, megjithese nuk e kuptoi cgje te mire shihte ne keto vjersha.

Pati psheretiu, por nuk foli. Gjate gjithe jetes se tij kishte takuar vetem nje njeri qe i donte vjershat: vajzen me floke te kuq, per shkak te se ciles ishte arratisur ne pyll.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Per ata qe kan qejf te lexojn shpejt me falni qe po jua le pergjysem...por shpresoj te keme kohe ta mbaroj sa me shpejt...

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kreu V*

-- Ku do te shkosh? -- pyeti me habi Stubneri, duke pare oren.

Pa e leshuar dorezen e deres, Pati qendroi dhe u kthye nga Semi:

-- Ne sallen e leksioneve shkencore, -- tha ai. -- Sot atje nje profesor do te jape nje leksion per Brauningun, poet qe nuk kuptohet lehte pa shpjegime. Nganjehere mendoj se nuk do te qe keq te ndiqja shkollen e nates.

-- Dreq o pune! Po ti sot do te ndeshesh me Hollandezin Fluturues!

Menezheri u frikesua shume.

-- E di, e di. Por une nuk do te dal ne ring para ores nente e gjysme ose dhjete pa nje cerek. Kurse leksioni mbaron ne nete e nje cerek. Per siguri, ejani e me mirrni me maqine.

Stubneri i ngriti supet.

-- Mos kini frike, nuk do t'ju le ne balte! -- e qetesoi Pati. -- Babai me thoshte gjithnje: boksieri e sheh veten me ngushte se kurdohere tjeter para ndeshjes. Shpeshhere boksieret kane humbur, sepse s'kishin me se te merreshin para ndeshjes; vetem emocionoheshin dhe kjo nuk u sillte asgje te mire. Kurse per mua s'keni pse te shqetesoheni. Ju duhet te gezoheni qe une mund te rri qete-qete ne leksion.

Ate mbremje, gjate ndeshjes -- pesembedhjete raunde te shkelqyeshme -- Stubneri qeshte nen buze, duke menduar se c'do te thoshin spektatoret po ta dinin se ky boksier i ri kaq i talentuar kishte ardhur ne ring drejt e nga nje leksion ku ishte folur per poezine e Brauningut.

Hollandezi Fluturues, me orgjine suedeze, ishte shume kembengules dhe kishte nje qendrese fenomenale. Nuk pushoi per asnje cast, sulmonte vazhdimisht, duke e mbuluar kundershtarin me bresher goditjesh nga nje gong ne tjetrin. Nga larg, godiste si me kopan, nga afermanovronte, shtynte me sup dhe qellonte si te mundte. Nga fillimi i raundit deri ne fund, fluturonte neper ring, prandaj dhe e kishin quajtur <<Hollandezi Fluturues>>. Por nuk e kishte te zhvilluar mire ndjenjen e kohes dhe te distances. Megjithate, kishte fituar disa ndeshje: nga te gjitha ato goditje qe leshonte mbi kundershtarin, disa binin edhe ne shenje. Duke mos harruar per asnje cast se nuk duhej ta nxirrte hollandezin nokaut, Pati e kishte te veshtire. Megjithese nuk hengri ndonje te forte, prape i duhej t'i shmangej ne kohe bresherit te goditjeve. Por kjo nuk ishte stervitje e keqe, dhe Pati po kenaqej me nje loje te tille.

-- E, c'thua, do ta nxjerresh dot? -- i foli ne vesh Stubneri gjate pushimit, pas raundit te peste.

-- Patjeter qe do ta nxjerr, -- u pergjegj Pati.

-- Duhet te dish se asnje nuk e ka nxjerre nokaut deri me sot, -- e paralajmeroi Stubneri pas dy raundesh te tjera.

-- Epo mire, do te me duhet te thyej doren time, -- buzeqeshi Pati. -- Une e di forcen e grushtit tim dhe, po godita ne shenje, dicka do te thyhet: ose koka e tij, ose dora ime.

-- Po tani e perfundon dot? -- pyeti Semi pas raundit te trembedhjete.

-- Jua thashe nje here, kur te doni!

-- Atehere, mbaje deri ne raundin e pesembedhjete, Pat.

Ne raundin e katermbedhjete, Hollandezi Fluturues kaloi cdo parashikim. Ne goditjen e pare te gongut u versul permes gjithe ringut per ne qoshen e Patit, qe u ngrit qete-qete nga stoli i tij. Publiku uleriti, se Hollandezi fluturoi si skifter! Kjo ishte interesante, dhe Pati, per t'u zbavitur, vendosi ta priste sulmin e terbuar vetem me mbrojtje pasive, kurse vete nuk goditi fare gjate tri minutave te raundit. Rralle sheh art te tille mbrojtjeje: here mbulonte fytyren me te majten dhe barkun me te djathten; here ndryshonte pozicionin, dhe te dyja dorezat e tija mbulonin fytyren nga te dyja anet; here mbronte me berryla mesin e trupit; here nxirrte trupin perpara, sikur te kishte renduar shume e s'manovronte dot, here mbeshtetej pas kundershtarit me te gjithe peshen qe te mos elinte te merrte vrull. Por vete nuk goditi asnjehere, as tentoi te godiste, megjithese po lekundej nen bresherin e goditjeve te kundershtarit, qe mundohej te thyente keshtu mbrojtjen e tij. Ata qe ishin prane ringut pane dhe kuptuan gjithshka, por te tjeret nuk merrnin vesh gje, dhe salla, e ngritur ne kembe, bertiste dhe duartroksite, duke menduar se Pati e kishte humbur toruan. Mbaroi raundi, dhe Pati, pa te keq, u ul ne qoshen e tij; puliku u habit. Te gjithe menduan se Pati ishte rrahur paq, kurse ai te linte pershtypjen sikur s'kishte pesuar asgje.

-- Kur do t'i japesh fund? -- e pyeti me frike Stubneri.

-- Pas dhjete sekondash, -- foli i sigurt Pati. -- Shikojeni vete.

Gjithshka u be fare thjesht. Kur ra gongu, Pati u ngrit nga vendi e dha te kuptonte se tani do te fillonte te merrej sic duhej me kundershtarin. Edhe publiku e kuptoi. E kuptoi edhe vete Hollandezi Fluturues dhe, kur u takua me Patin ne mesin e ringut, per here te pare ne karrieren e tij si boksier, nuk e ndjeu veten te sigurt. Disa te dhjeta te sekondes qendruan perballe njeri-tjetrit. Pastaj Hollandezi Fluturues u hodh mbi kundershtarin, dhe Pati me nje goditje te perpikte me te djathten, e nxori nokaut fluturimthi.

Pas kesaj ndeshjeje, Pat Glendoni u ngjit gjithnje lart e me lart drejt rruges se lavdise. Per te filluan te flasin tifozet e boksit dhe reporteret e gazetave sportive. Ai ishte i pari qe fitoi me nokaut kunder Hollandezit Fluturues. Ai u mbrojt ne menyr gjeniale. Asnje fitore e tij nuk ishte e rastit. Ai manovronte shkelqyeshem me te dyja duart. Ky vigan do te ecte perpara. Reporteret shkruanin se s'kishte asnje aresye qe ai te humbiste kohen kot me boksiere te klasit te trete. Ku ishin Ben Menzisi, Rixh Ridi, Bill Toruoteri dhe Ernest Lonsoni? Kishte ardhur koha te mateshin me kete djalosh, qe e tregoi veten si boksier i mrekullueshem. C'priste me menezheri i tij, pse nuk i therriste ata?

Papritur, nje dite erdhi edhe lavdia; Stubneri e tregoi sekretin: po, boksieri i tij ishte djali i Pat Glendonit, plakushit qe dikur kishte qen heroi i ringut! Djaloshit menjehere i ngjten emrin <<Pati i Ri>>, rreth tij u mblodhen tifozet personale, ndersa reporteret i benin reklame neper gazeta, e levdonin duke e ngritur ne qiell.

Te kater pretendentet e dores se dyte per titullin e kampionit te botes pranuan te ndesheshin me te, dhe Pati i mundi me nokaut qe te kater. Per kete ju desh te shkonte ne disa vende: u ndesh ne Holldifil, Denver, Teksas, dhe Nju-Jork. U desh shume kohe, sepse organizimi i ndeshjeve serioze nuk ishte i lehte, pastaj stervitja e dy kundershtareve kerkonte mjaft kohe.

Qe vitin e dyte, Pati u be i permendur, duke mundur te gjthe boksieret e medhenj, qe i kishin zene rrugen per titullin e kampionit te botes ne peshen e rende. Ne maje te ketyre shkalleve qendronte <<I Madhi>>, Xhim Henfordi, kampioni i pathyeshem i botes. Neper shkallet e siperme, Pati nuk u ngjit edhe aq lehte, megjithese Stubneri i ftonte vazhdimisht kundershtaret ne ndeshje dhe nxiste opinionin publik t'i detyronte bokieret per t'u ndeshur me Patin. Me Vili Kingun, Pati i qeroi hesapet ne Angli, kurse Tom Harrisonin e ndoqi gati rreth gjithe botes deri sa e arriti ne Australi dhe e mundi atje.

Dhe shperblimet ne te holla rriteshin gjithnje. Ne vend te njeqind dollareve qe merrte ne ndeshjet e para, Pati filloi te merrte tani nga njezet deri ne tridhjetemije dollare per cdo ndeshje dhe po aq nga shoqerite e kinostudiove. Stubneri merrte perqeindjen sipas kontrates qe kishin hartuar pasi vdiq plaku; dhe te dy me Glendonin filluan te pasuroheshin, pavaresisht nga shpenzimet e medha. Ata grumbulluan para, sepse benin jete te rregullt, te thjeshte. Nuk harxhonin asgje kot.

Stubnerit i pelqente me teper pasuria e patundshme. Glendoni as ne enderr s'e kishte pare ate pasuri te madhe qe kishte investuar Semi per ndertimin e shtepive qe i jepte me qira ne San Francisko. Ishte nje totalizator i fshehte, nje sidikate e tere qe organizonte bastet dhe atje e dinin mire sa kishte fituar Stubneri. Pervec kesaj, Semi merrte shuma te majme edhe nga kinostudiot, por Glendoni nuk dinte gje per te gjitha keto.

Kujdesi kryesor i Stubnerit ishte t'ja fshihte gladiatorit te tij te ri te gjitha makinacionet dhe kete nuk e kishte aspak te veshtire. Glendoni nuk merrej fare me anen afariste te ndeshjeve te tija. Ajo nuk e interesonte aspak. Kudo qe shkonin, Pati gjithe kohen e lire e kalonte duke zene peshk ose duke shkuar per gjah. Shoqerohej pak me sportistet, njihej si njeri fjalepake dhei ndrojtur dhe, ne vend te bisedave dhe te thashethemeve te sportit, pelqente me fort galerite e artit dhe vjershat. Sipermarresi i tij i kishte urdheruar trajneret e Patit dhe partneret e tij te stervitjes qe te mos i thoshin asnje fjale per allishverishet dhe kompromiset e ringut. Stubneri mundohej me te gjitha mjetet ta izolonte Patin nga ambienti qe e rrethonte. Kur e intervistonin, Patin duhej te asistonte edhe menezheri.

Vetem njehere Glendonit ju drejtuan drejtperdrejt. Kjo ndodhi pikerisht para ndeshjes se rendesishme me Hendersonin: dikush i propozoi Patit ne korridor njeqindmije, duke folur me ze te ulet, te ngjirur. Per fat te mire te ketij personi, Pati e mbajti veten e vetem e shtyu me sup qe te hynte ne dhomen e tij. I tregoi Stubnerit per kete takim, por ai e qetesoi:

-- Eshte i kurdisur. Kane dashur te te provojne. -- Ai vuri re si u ndezen syte ekalter nga zemerimi. -- Ndoshta dhe me keq akoma. Po te arrinin te te korruptonin, do te benin zhurme te madhe neper gazeta -- do te ishte sensacion -- dhe karriera jote merrte fund. Megjithese nuk e besoj te jete keshtu. Me pare, ne kohet e shkuara, gjera te tilla ndodhnin shpesh ne ring, por keto i perkasin se kaluares. Me pare edhe i blinin boksieret, edhe benin allishverishe me ta, kurse sot asnje boksier ose menezher nuk pranon gjera te tilla. Kuptoje, Pat, boksi eshte loje po aq e paster dhe e ndershme sa, te themi, bejsbolli dhe sport me te paster e me te ndershem se bejsbolli nuk gjen.

Por, duke i mbushur mendjen Patit, Stubneri nuk harronte se ne ndeshjen e afert me Hendersonin do te kishte jo me pak se dymbedhjete raunde dhe jo me shume se katermbedhjete; keshtu ishte marre vesh me nje kinostudio. Pervec kesaj, ai e dinte qe shumat ishin kolosale, dhe Hendersoni ishte i interesuar vete qe te mos mbahej me shume se katermbedhjete raunde.

Kurse Glendoni, te cilit nuk guxonte t'i afrohej njeri, e harroi kete bisede dhe per dite te tera u muar me fotografite me ngjyra. Ishte pasioni i tij i ri. I apasionuar pas artit figurativ, ai nuk dinte te pikturonte, prandaj u kenaq me fotografite me ngjyra. Gjithmone merrte me vete nje valixhe te madhe me gjithfare materialesh e udhezimesh dhe mbyllej per ore te tera ne dhomen e erresuar, duke stampuar fotografi. Nuk kishte ndodhur ndonjehere qe nje boksier te interesohej kaq pak per boksin jashte ringut. Dhe, meqenese nuk kishte se cfare te bisedonte me te njohurit qe takonte rastesisht, keta e quanin te vrazhde dhe te pashoqerueshem. Prandaj per te shkruanin neper gazeta gjithfare te paqenash; e quanin te forte si dem, egersire, kurse nje palo reporter i vuri nofken <<bishe e terbuar>>. Emri i ri mori dhene. Te gjithe e pelqyen. Qe atehere emri i Glendonit delte ne shtyp me kete nofke. Shpesh, ne titujt e artikujve ose nen fotografite e tija keshtu shkruanin, pa thonjeza dhe me germa te medha: Bisha e Terbuar. Gjithe bota e dinte kush ishtekjo <<bishe>>. Nga gjithe keto, Pati filloi te rrinte vetem dhe nisi te zemerohej gjithnje e me teper me kalemxhinjte e gazetave.

Por ndaj boksit filloi te sillej ndryshe: me interesim me te madh. Tani kundershtaret e tij ishin boksiere te shkelqyeshem, dhe fitoret nuk qene aq te lehta. Ai ndeshej me mjeshtra te zgjedhur, zoter te ringut, dhe secila ndeshje ishte nje problem i veshtire. Ndodhte qe ai nuk i hidhte dot ata ne raundin e parashikuar deri ne fund te ndeshjes. Keshtu ndodhi me Sulcbergerin, gjermanin vigan; sado qe u mundua, Pati nuk mundi ta nxirrte nokaut as ne raundin e tetembedhjete as ne te nentembedhjetin dhe vetem ne te njezetin arriti ta nxirrte nokaut, duke e thyer me ne fund mbrojtjen e habitshme te gjermanit. Glendoni, jo vetem filloi te ndjente te boksi nje kenaqesi gjithmone me te madhe, por filloi edhe te stervitej me gjate dhe me me seriozitet. Nuk i lejonte vetes kurrfare abuzimi; kohen me te madhe e kalonte ne mal per gjah, prandaj ishte ne formen me te mire sportive. Asnjehere karriera e tij nuk u nderpre nga ndonje aksident, si i kishte ndodhur dikur te atit; asnjehere nuk ju demtuan kycet e duarve, nuk demtoi as edhe nje gisht. Dhe Stubneri vuri re me kenaqesi se boksieri i tij i ri nuk thoshte me qe te kthehej ne mal pasi te merrte titullin e kampionit te botes.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kreu VI*

Po afrohej etapa vendimtare e karrieres se tij. Kampioni i botes deklaroi hapur se pranonte te ndeshej me Glendonin pasi ky te qeronte tre-kater rivalet qe ishin midis tyre. Per gjashte muaj, Pati lau hesapet me Kid-Mak-Gradin dhe Xhek-Mak-Brajdin nga Filadelfia; i mbeten vetem Nat Pauersi dhe Tomi Kenemi. Gjithshka do te shkonte permrekulli sikur nje zonjushje nga shoqeria e larte te mos i shkrepej te behej reportere dhe Sem Stubneri te mos pranonte te intervistohej nga korrespondentja e <<Korrierit te San Franciskos>>.

Ajo i nenshkruante reportazhet e veta <<Mod Sengster>>, ky ishte edhe emri i saj i vertete.

Ne familjen e Sengstereve, te gjithe djemte ishin te prape, ndersa femrat bukuroshe. Modi nuk bente perjashtim. Ajo kishte trasheguar nga gjysherit pasionin per aventura dhe, pa u rritur mire, kishte bere gjera qe nuk mund te merren me mend per nje zonjushe te rrethit te saj. Nuk martohej, megjithese nuse te tille mund te gjeje ne dhejtemije nje. Udhetoi neper Evrope, por edhe prej andej u kthye pa burre. Edhe ne vendin e vet i kishte kthyer te gjithe pretendentet. Modi merrej me sport, kishte arritur te behej kampione e shtetit ne tenis; i gjithe shtypi ndiqte me interesim teket e saja: nje here vuri bast per te kaluar me kembe nga San Mateo ne Santa-Krus, ose beri sensacion duke luajtur polo me nje skuader meshkujsh ne garat ne fusha te mbyllura ne Berlinhem. Pervec kesaj, ajo merrej edhe me pikture.

Krenare dhe e pavarur, ajo nuk kishte takuar deri atehere ndonje njeri, te cilit t'i nenshtrohej me kenaqesi, kurse ata qe mundoheshin ta nenshtronin nuk i honepste dot. E indinjuar nga nderhyja e te atit ne jeten e saj, ajo nuk mori parassh opinionin publik dhe u nda nga prinderit e hyri ne pune ne gazeten <<Korjer>>. Filloi me njezet dollare ne jave, por se shpejti filloi te merrte pesedhjete. Kryesisht shkruante recensione per cfaqjet e ndryshme, koncertet, ekspozitat, por nuk i bente naze edhe punes se thjeshte te reporterit po t'i delte ndonje material interesant. Keshtu, per shembull, ajo mundi t'i shkepuste Morganit nje interviste te gjate, kurse para saj Morganin e kishin ndjekur pas reporteret me te degjuar te Nju-Jorkut, po pa sukses; me nje kostum polumbari, ajo kishte zbritur ne fund te gjiut, prane portave te Arta, dhe kishte fluturuar me Rudin, <<njeriun-zog>>, qe kishte thyer te gjitha rekordet e atehershme te fluturimeve pa ndalesa, duke arritur deri ne Riversajd.

Mos kujtoni se Mod Sengsteri ishte nje amazone nga ato qe u ngjajne burrave.

Ajo ishte nje vajze elegante, me sy boje hiri njezet e tre-njezet e kater vjece, me trup mesatar, me duar e kembe cuditerisht te vogla. Megjithese sportiste, ajo kishte gjithmone pamjen e nje femre simpatike te veshur shume bukur.

Ajo i propozoi vete redaktorit te gazetes qe te intervistonte Pat Glendonin. Pervec Bobi Ficimonsit, qe e kishte pare njehere shkarazi ne ballo te veshur me frak, nuk ishte takuar me boksiere te vertete. Ajo as kishte treguar ndonje interesim per Pat Glendonin deri diten kur erdhi ne San Francisko per t'u stervitur para ndeshjes me Nat Pauersin. Ketu luajti rolin e vet dhe zhurma e shtypit rreth emrit te tij, kureshtja per te pare c'eshte kjo Bishe e Terbuar. Nga ato qe kishte lexuar, ajo e mendonte Glendonin nje vigan te perbindshem, njeri te trashe, kokeforte dhe te eger, si kafshet e xhunglave. C'eshte e verteta, kete nuk e thoshe dot kur shihje fotografine e tij ne revista, por edhe ketu binte ne sy trupi i tij i fuqishem, te cilit mund t'i shtoje edhe karakteristika te tjera te egersirave. Dhe ja, e shoqeruar nga fotografi i gazetes, Modi u nis per ne sallat e stervitjes te Klif-Klubit ne oren qe i caktoi Stubneri.

Nderkohe pronari i te gjithe asaj pasurie te patundshme, Pati, e ndjente veten pisk; ai u nxeh dhe ashtu ulur ne kolltuk me nje vellim te sonetave te Shekspirit ne duar, shante femrat e sotshme:

-- Pse fusin hundet kudo? -- revoltohej ai. -- Pse, pune per to eshte boksi? Marrin gje vesh ato nga boksi? Edhe burrat gjithfare gjepurash shkruajen. Pse, ekspozite jam une? C'i duhet asaj te me pershkruaje mua? Nuk i duroj dot femrat ne stervitje, qofshin apo jo reportere.

-- Ajo nuk eshte nje reportere dhe aq, -- i mbushte mendjen Stubneri. -- Shkruan kaq bukur, sa asnje gazetar nuk matet dot me te ne gjithe bregdetin tone.

Pati degjonte tani me njefare interesimi, dhe Stubneri filloi te fliste me nxitim:

-- Ajo shkruan edhe vjersha; ngaterrohet me gjithfare gjerash te tilla, njelloj si ti! Vetem se asaj i dalin vjershat e bukura, madje ka botuar edhe nje liber. Shkruan recesione per te gjitha cfaqjet. Mendo, asaj i besojne intervistat me aktoret me te medhenj qe vijne ketu!

-- Po, e kam pare emrin e saj ne gazetat, -- pranoi Pati.

-- Si te mos e kesh pare! Eshte nder i madh qe ajo do te shkruaje per ty. Ti mos u shqeteso: une do te jem ketu dhe do tja shpjegoj te gjitha! Ti e di vete se keto pune une i marr gjithmone vete persiper!

Pati e veshtroi menezherin me mirenjohje.

-- Mos harro nje gje, Pat: duhet te mesohesh me keto intervista. Eshte nje pjese e punes tende. Reklame gjithe zhurme dhe pa para. Reklame te tille nuk e blen dot me para. Publiku e degjon, shtypet per te blere bileta, dhe ne marrim parate.

Ai heshti, mbajti vesh dhe pa oren.

-- Me siguri ajo eshte. Po shkoj ta takoj dhe ta sjell ketu. Do ti them mos te te mundoje shume, ska pse te rrije me ore te tera ketu! -- Prane deres u kthy edhe nje here. -- Behu burre, Pat. Mos u fshih si kermilli ne guasken e vet, mos hesht. Bisedo pak me te, pergjigju pyetjeve.

Pati i la menjane sonetat, mori gazeten nga tryeza dhe u zhyt ne lexim, po hyri Stubneri me Modin dhe ju desh te ngrihej. Te dy shtangen. Syte blu u takuan me ato boje hiri dhe dukej sikur te dy, edhe djali edhe vajza, leshuan nga nje thirrje gezimi. Sikur te kishin gjetur ate qe prisnin gjithe jeten. Por kjo zgjati vetem nje cast. Ata nuk e mendonin te tille njeri-tjetrin, prandaj u hutuan fare. Si cdo femer, Modi e mori e para veten, duke e fshehur hutimin. Ajo eci drejt Glendonit per tu pershendetur me te, kurse ai nuk e kuptoi qe fliste me vete kur e njohen. Ja, kjo ishte ajo shoqja e vertete! Ai nuk e dinte qe ne bote ka edhe te tilla. Ato qe kishte takuar me pare nuk i ngjanin fare kesaj. Ishte interesant te dinte a do ti kishte pelqyer valle Patit plak? Cdo te kishte thene ai per te? Po sikur kjo te jete ajo, per te cilen i kishte thene: <<Mbaje fort me te dyja duart?...>> Papritur, vuri re qe dora e Modit ishte ne doren e tij. E shikonte kete dore me admirim dhe habi, duke provuar nje tronditje fort te madhe.

Nderkaq, ajo mundohej te mbyste ne vetevete jehonen e zerit te papritur, qe i tingelloi ka thjesht. Asnjehere nuk kishte provuar te tille ndjenje te cuditshme, te tille force terheqese ndaj ndonje te panjohuri. Dhe ndaj kujt, ndaj Bishes se Terbuar, ketij luftetari grushtash, qe qellonte po te tilla kafshe, si ai vete. Po ajo buzeqeshi kur pa se Pati nuk po ja leshonte doren.

-- Ju lutem, liromeni doren, mister Glendon! Dora...dora me duhet per vete!

Ai e pa i habitur, pastaj veshtroi gishterinjte e saj te shtrenguar ne pellemben e tij, ja leshoi doren gjithe turp dhe u skuq ne fytyre.

Vajza e pa qe ju ndez fytyra dhe papritur mendoi se ai nuk i ngjante fare nje egersire te trashe, sic e perfytyronte ajo. A mund te skuqej keshtu nje <<egersire?>> I pelqeu shume qe ai nuk filloi te kerkonte te falur, duke ju marre goja. Ai sikur po e hante te gjalle! E shikonte si i mahnitur, dhe skuqej.

Por Stubneri i afroi karrigen, dhe Glendoni u ul ne vendin e meparshem.

-- Ai eshte ne forme te shkelqyer, zonjusha Sengster, te shkelqyeshme, -- filloi menezheri. -- Apo jo, Pat?

Po kjo nuk i pelqeu Patit. Ai rrudhi vetullat me inat dhe nuk foli fare.

-- Kam dashur prej kohesh te njihem me ju, mister Glendon -- tha zonjusha Sengster. -- Deri me sot nuk kam intervistuar ndonje boksier, prandaj me falni ne qofte se ne fillim nuk do te bej pyetje fort te goditura.

-- Mos eshte me mire te shihni me pare si stervitet? -- propozoi Stubneri. -- Sa te zhvishet ai, une jua them te gjitha te rejat. Po therras Uollsin, Pat, te besh dy-tri raunde.

-- Asnje raund! -- u skermit Pati si egersire e vertete. -- Vazhdoni intervisten tuaj.

Po intervista nuk po ecte fare. Stubneri fliste vazhdimisht, i tregonte cfare duhej te shenonte dhe kjo e zemeroi shume Modin. Kurse Pati nuk merrte pjese fare. Modi Sengster studjonte me vemendje fytyren e tij te tholle, syte e qarte blu, te hapur fort, hunden e drejte pak me kurriz, gojen e forte, te dlire dhe buzet pak te kthyera ne cepat. Asnje shenje topitjeje te vrazhde! Person shume enigmatik ne qofte se gazetat thone te verteten. Me kot kerkonte ajo qofte edhe shenjen me te vogel te <<terbimit>>; me kot mundohej te afrohej sadopak me te. Tha se e njihte shume pak boksin dhe boksieret, por, sapo fillonte ta terhiqte Patin ne bisede, menjehere nderhynte Stubneri, qe mendonte se i dinte te gjitha.

-- Jeta e boksierit eshte me siguri dicka interesante! -- tha ajo me ne fund dhe, pasi psheretiu, shtoi: -- Me vjen keq qe e njoh shume pak. Ja, me thoni, pse merreni me boks?... Jo, jo, nuk flas per para, -- nxitoi te sqaronte ajo per temos e lene Stubnerin te pergjigjej. -- A ju kenaq boksi? Ju terheq rivaliteti me te tjeret? Une nuk e shpreh dot ate qe dua. Me ndihmoni pak.

Pati dhe Stubneri folen njeheresh, por Pati nxitoi te tregonte vete kete radhe:

-- Ne fillim nuk me terhiqte...

-- E kishte shume te lehte, prandaj, -- e nderpreu Stubneri.

-- ...por pastaj, -- vazhdoi Pati, -- kur fillova te ndeshesha me boksiere me te mire, vertet te zote, te shkathet, kur mu desh te... te...

-- ...te mobilizoheshit seriozisht? -- nderhyri Modi.

-- Pikerisht, te mobilizohesha seriozisht, atehere ndjeva me shume interesim. Megjithate, boksi nuk me preokupon aq sa duhet. Kuptomeni, cdo ndeshje per mua eshte nje problem i ri, qe duhet ta zgjidh me mendjen time, me muskujt e mi, por perfundimi i tij per mua eshte i njohur...

-- Zgjidhjen nuk e ka pasur asnjehere te dyshimte, -- foli me krenari Stubneri. -- Gjithnje ka dhene nje nokaut te mire dhe fitoren e ka pasur ne xhep.

-- Dhe pikerisht kjo bindje ne fitore sikur e heq gjene me terheqese qe ndoshta ka boksi, -- perfundoi Pati.

-- Ska gje! Besoj se takimi me Xhim Henfordin do te te entuziazmoje pak! -- tha Stubneri.

Pati buzeqeshi, por nuk u pergjegj.

-- Tregomeni me shume per veten tuaj, -- e luti Modi, -- tregomeni hollesisht se cndjeni gjate ndeshjes.

Kesaj here Pati mahniti jo vetem menezherin e tij dhe zonjushen Sengster, por edhe veten qe mundi te fliste ashtu sic foli.

-- Tju them te drejten, nuk desha te flas per kete me ju. Ne mund ti tregojme njeri-tjetrit gjera shume me interesante, me serioze. Ja, une...

Heshti papritur kur e kuptoi cfare po thoshte, por pa e marre vesh as vete pse filloi te fliste keshtu.

-- Po, po! -- e inkurajoi ajo. -- Keni te drejte! Intervista del shume me interesante kur njeriun e njeh nga afer...

Por Pati u mbyll perseri ne vetevete, kurse Stubneri e mbuloi reporteren me shifra, duke krahasuar permasat e kampionit te tij me ato te boksiereve te tjere, aseve te peshes se rende. Modi merzitej duke e degjuar dhe nuk e fshihte kete. Rastesisht i shkuan syte ne vellimin e sonetave te Shekspirit. Ajo e mori ne dore librin dhe e veshtroi Stubnerin, sikur te kerkonte pergjegje.

-- E lexon Pati, -- tha ai. -- Eshte shume i apasionuar pas vjershave dhe fotografive me ngjyra, ndjek te gjitha ekspozitat, e te tjera si keto; ju lutem, moms shkruani asgje per keto, perndryshe do ti vini njolle emrit te tij.

Modi e veshtroi me qertim Patin, dhe ai e humbi fare.

<<Cmrekulli! -- mendoi ajo me vete. -- Ky vigan, mbret i boksiereve, i ndrojtur si femije, lexon vjersha, viziton ekspozitat dhe merret me fotografi. Jo, jo, nuk ka ketu kurrfare <<Bishe te Terbuar>>. Une e kuptoj se ai ndruhet jo se eshte i trashe, por nga qe eshte i trupshem dhe impresionohet shpejt. Sonetat e Shekspirit! Ketu duhet germuar mire>>. Stubneri nuk i la te flisnin dhe filloi perseri me ato shifrat e tija.

Por, pas disa minutash, pa e kuptuar as vete, ajo preku temen e tij me te dashur. Kur mori vesh qe lexon soneta, ajo ndjeu serish joshjen, qe provoi kur u takuan ne fillim. Trupi i perkryer, fytyra e mrekullueshme, buzet aq te dlira, syte e kthjellet, balli i larte nen floket e prere shkurt, atmosfera e shendetit dhe e pastertise qe e rrethonte djaloshin -- me nje fjale, e gjithe qenja e tij e terhiqnin ashtu si nuk e kishte terhequr njeri me pare. Dhe prape nuk i harronte dot shpifjet e uleta qe kishte degjuar nje dite me pare ne redaksine e <<Korierit>>.

-- Po, keni te drejte, -- tha. -- Ne kemi per cfare te bisedojme. Me mundon nje enigme. Ndihmomeni ta zgjidh. Pranoni?

Pati perkuli koken menjane.

-- Me lejoni te flas hapur, hapur sa ska ku te veje me? Ne bisedat mbi boksin, shpesh permendin gjithfare raundesh te parashikuara, baste nga me te ndrsyhmet, e ku ta di une cfare. Ceshte e verteta, asnjehere nuk i kam marre per serioze biseda te tilla, por me duket se njerezit nuk i quajne per turp allishverishet dhe genjeshtren lidhur me boksin. Duke ju pare ne sy, nuk e kuptoj dot: a eshte e mundur qe nje njeri i tille te jete genjeshtar? Mund ta pranoj qe ju merreni me sport per sport dhe... dhe per parate qe fitoni, fundja, po nuk kuptoj dot nje gje...

-- Ketu ska gje per te kuptuar, -- e nderpreu Stubneri, duke vene re buzeqeshjen e embel, te bute, qe u duk ne buzet e Patit. -- Keto jane perralla, llogje; edhe falsifikimet, marreveshjet e te tjera si keto. Gjepura, asgje me teper, besomeni mua. Degjoni me mire si e zbulova mister Glendonin. Mora nje leter nga i ati...

Por Mod Sengsteri nuk terhiqej lehte. Ajo u drejtua nga Pati:

-- Degjoni, mbaj mend fare mire nje rast te tille. Disa muaj me pare -- smbaj mend kush ndeshej -- nje bashkepunetor i <<Korierit>> me tha se neser do te fitonte para te madhe. <<Jo shpresoj te fitoj>>, por <<do te fitoj>> -- keshtu me tha. Me shpjegoi se dicka i kishin thene ne vesh dhe se ai kishte vene bast per nje numer te caktuar raundesh. Keshtu me tha: <<Ndeshja do te perfundoje ne raundin e nentembedhjete>>. Biseda jone u be para ndeshjes. Kurse te nesermen ai ishte gjithe qejf dhe mu mburr qe ndeshja e djeshme kishte mbaruar pikerisht ne te netembedhjetin. Nuk i vura rendesi kesaj ngjarjeje. Boksi nuk me interesonte fare. Po tani me intereson. Ai rasti, per te cilin ju fola, i pergjigjej plotesisht perfytyrimit tim per boksin, megjithese ky perfytyrim eshte mjaft i turbullt. Sic e shihni, nuk jane te gjitha perralla, apo jo?

-- Me kujtohet ky takim, -- tha Glendoni. -- Ndeshej Sueni me Markuezerin. Dhe perfunduan pikerisht ne raundin e nentembedhjete. Kurse kesaj i kane thene nje dite me pare per kete. Si e shpjegoni  ju kete, Sem?

-- E si shpjegohet qe njeriu terheq nje llotari me fat? -- beri bisht Stubneri, duke u munduar te delte nga situata. -- Ketu eshte puna, asgje me teper. Po ti hysh thelle boksit -- te marresh parasysh gjendjen e boksierit, pervojen e tij, te njohesh rregullat e tija -- nuk eshte veshtire te parashikosh me saktesi numrin e raundeve. Si i parashikojne njerezit rezultatet e hipizmit, duke fituar kunder njeqind te tjereve! Pastaj, mos harroni kryesoren ketu: per cilindo qe fiton nje bast, ka nje tjeter qe e humbet ate: ai qe nuk e parashikon drejt numrin e raundeve. Jo, zonjushe, ju betohem per fjale te nderit, qe keto makinacione dhe marreveshje ne boks, si te thuash... nuk mund te kene vend.

-- Po ju si mendoni, zoti Glendon? -- pyeti ajo.

-- Ai eshte plotesisht ne nje mendje me mua, -- nxitoi te pergjigjej Stubneri. -- Ai e di qe une them te verteten. Ai ka bere vetem ndeshje te pastra, te ndershme. Apo jo, Pat?

-- Po! -- e miratoi Pati.

Sa cudi! Zonjusha Sengster ishte e bindur qe ai nuk genjente. Ajo ferkoi ballin, sikur donte te largonte nje mendim qe nuk e linte te qete.

-- Degjoni, -- foli ajo. -- Mbreme po ai bashkepunetor me tha se edhe ndeshja juaj do te perfundoje me nje raund te parashikuar.

Stubneri, nga frika, nuk dinte cte thoshte, por e ndihmoi Pati.

-- Bashkepunetori juaj eshte genjeshtar! -- buciti zeri i tij.

-- Po per ate tjetren ai nuk genjeu, ama, -- e thumboi ajo.

-- Ne cilin raund ju tha ai se do te perfundoje ndeshja ime me Nat Pauersin?

Por Stubneri nderhyri me vendosmeri, pa e lene vajzen te pergjigjej.

-- Cjane ket gjepura, Pat! -- thirri ai. -- Hesht! Keto jane intriga te zakonshme. Hajde ta mbarojme intervisten.

Glendoni nuk ja vari fare; ja kishte ngulur veshtrimin vajzes, dhe syte e tij kishin ndryshuar krejt; nuk ishin me ata sy blu, perkedheles; ne veshtrimin e tyre kishte dicka te ashper, urdheruese. Tani ajo qe bindur se kishte rene ne gjurmet e nje zbulimi sensacional, qe do ti shpjegonte shume gjera te erreta. U drodh nga veshtrimi depertues dhe nga zeri i Patit. Ja nje burre i vertete! Ky mund ta marre jeten ne duart e tija dhe ti shkepus asaj cte doje!

-- Ne cfare raundi, pra, do te perfundoje ndeshja ime e sotme; si ju tha ai bashkepunetori? -- pyeti ai me ton te prere.

-- Leri, pra, keto budallalleqe, te lutem! -- e nderpreu serish Stubneri.

-- Lermeni, pra, te pergjigjem! -- ju lut Modi.

-- Me zonjushen Sengster mund te bisedoj edhe vete, -- shtoi Glendoni. -- Pa dilni ketej, Sem. Shkoni e merruni me fotografin.

Per nje minute ata ndenjen ne heshtje, duke e apre ne sy njeri-tjetrin. Pastaj menezheri shkoi te dera, e hapi dhe qendroi te degjonte.

-- Epo, ne cilin raund?

-- Shpresoj te mos gaboj, -- zeri i saj u drodh. -- Por me duket se tha ne te gjashtembedhjetin.

Ajo vuri re se habia e inati u duken njekohesisht ne fytyren e Glendonit, kur e veshtroi Stubnerin me inat dhe qertim, dhe kuptoi qe goditja e saj kishte rene ne shenje.

Po, Glendoni kishte plotesisht te drejte te zemerohej me Stubnerin. Ju kujtua ckishte biseduar me te dhe si kishin vendosur qe ta perfundonin ndeshjen ne raundin e gjashtembedhjete per ti dhene rast publikut te kenaqej, por dhe qe te mos e zgjatnin kot se koti deri ne fund. Dhe, papritur, vjen nje vajze nga redaksia e nje gazete dhe i permend pikerisht kete raund!

Stubneri, qe rrinte prane deres, e kishte humbur fare. Ai ishte zverdhur dhe mezi e mbante veten.

-- Bashke do te bisedojme me vone, -- i foli Pati. -- Pa mbylleni deren dhe dilni jashte!

Dera u mbyll. Ata mbeten vetem. Glendoni nuk fliste, ne fytyre i lexohej merzia dhe zemerimi.

-- He, cfare? -- pyeti Modi.

Ai u ngrit, epa nga lart-poshte, pastaj u ul perseri dhe filloi te kafshonte buzet e thara.

-- Nje gje mund tju them, -- foli ai, i vendosur. -- Ndeshja nuk do te perfundoje ne raundin e gjashtembedhjete! -- Ajo nuk foli, por buzeqeshja e saj ironike, qe shprehte mosbesim, e preku shume.

-- Prisni, zonjushe, do ta shihni vete qe redaksia juaj ka gabuar!

-- Ju doni te thoni se do ta ndryshoni programin? -- pyeti ajo si me qesendi.

Ai u drodh sikur ta kishin goditur.

-- Nuk jam mesuar te genjej, -- tha ai ftohte, -- as femrat.

-- Nuk thashe qe me genjyet. Por, ama, ju nuk mund ta mohoni qe do te ndryshoni programin. Ndoshta eshte budallallek nga ana ime, por une nuk shoh ndonje ndryshim lidhur me raundin e perfundimit te ndeshjes. Rendesi ka fakti qe ky raund eshte caktuar qe me pare dhe dikush e di kete gje.

-- Jo, une do tjua them vetem juve, asnjeri tjeter nuk do ta dije kete.

Ajo ngriti supet dhe buzeqeshi.

-- Keshtu i tregojne njeri-tjetrit favoritin neper garat e vrapimeve me kuaj. Keshtu behet zakonisht, apo jo? Por une nuk jam aq budallaqe sa te mos e marr vesh se ketu dicka luhet. Pse u zemeruat aq shume kur jua thashe raundin? Pse ju hodhet ashtu menezherit tuaj? Pse e perzute?

Glendoni u mat te shkonte te dritarja, sikur donte te shihte ne rruge, pastaj nderroi mendje dhe u kthye nga Modi; ajo, pa e pare, e ndjeu qe Pati e shikonte me vemendje. Ai u kthye perseri dhe u ul ne vendin e tij.

-- Ju u bindet qe une nuk genjej, zonjushe. Dhe nuk kam genjyer kurre.  Ai heshti, sikur te mendohej per te nxjerre fjalet qe nevojiteshin per tu shpjeguar.  A me besoni? A i besoni fjales se nderit te boksierit?

Ajo beri shenje me koke, duke e veshtruar drejt ne sy dhe duke qene thelle ne shpirt e bindur se ai do ti thoshte vetem te verteten.

-- Kam luajtur gjithmone me ndershmeri e drejtesi. Nuk kam prekur kurre me dore qofte edhe nje dollar te felliqur, te ndohtur, nuk jam ngaterruar me asnje matrapazllek. Fjalet e tuaja ishin nje grusht i vertete per mua. Nuk e kuptoj dot. Nuk e shpjegoj dot si eshte kjo pune. Nuk e kuptoj, jo... Vetem e marr me mend qe ketu mban ere poshtersi. Kjo me mundon. Degjoni, une me Stubnerin e diskutuam me te vertete ndeshjen e sotme dhe vendosem -- sigurisht midis nesh -- qe une ta perfundoj ne raundin e gjashtembedhjete. Mirepo, ja ku erdhet ju dhe permendet po kete raund. Nga e mori vesh redaktori juaj kete? Sigurisht, jo nga une. Domethene, me ka tradhetuar Stubneri ne qofte se... ne qofte se... -- Heshti papritur, sikur po zgjidhte nje problem. -- Ne qofte se bashkepunetori juaj nuk i ka rene rastesisht ne te. Nuk e kuptoj dot. Me duhet te vezhgoj, te pres, te marr vesh si eshte puna. Por gjithshka ju thashe eshte e vertete, ja dora ime.

Ai u ngrit perseri dhe u perkul mbi vajzen. Edhe ajo u ngrit, e dora e saj e vogel humbi ne pellemben e tij si puter ariu. Ata e veshtruan ne sy njeri-tjetrin dhe pastaj shikuan duart. Asnjehere Modi nuk e kishte ndjere vetem femer me teper se ate cast. Sa simbolik ishte ky takim i duarve te nje djali dhe te nje vajze -- i dores delikate te vajzes dhe i pellembes se rende, te forte, burrerore. Glendoni foli i pari:

-- Sa lehte eshte tju shkaktosh dhembje, -- dhe ajo ndjeu si shtrengimi i duarve te tija u kthye ne perkedhelje e embel.

-- Sa mire bete qe erdhet sot, -- shtoi ai dhe menjehere filloi te shpjegonte mendimin e tij, ndersa syte, e mahnitur, thoshin tjeter gje. -- Desha te them, u gezova qe erdhet, sepse me hapet syte per te pare makinacionet e shemtuara qe behen nen hunden time.

-- Ju po me habitni, -- nguli kembe ajo. -- Isha e bindur qe gjithe keto allishverishe e marreveshje ne boksin profesionist jane gjera qe nenkuptohen, prandaj nuk kam si ta shpjegoj se si ju, nje nga pjesemarresit kryesore te tij, nuk dini gje fare per keto. Mua me dukej krejt e natyrshme qe ju ti dinit te gjitha, kurse tani u binda se gjera te tilla ju as ne enderr nuk i keni pare. Jo, ju, me sa duket, nuk u ngjani fare boksiereve te tjere.

Ai pohoi me koke.

-- Po, keshtu duhet te jete. Kjo ndodh, sepse une nuk ngaterrohem fare me kompanine e boksiereve, te pronareve te tyre dhe te tifozeve. Prandaj e kane pasur te lehte te ma hedhin. Por do ta shohin nese ma kane hedhur perfundimisht, apo jo? Prisni, do ta zgjidh vete kete!

-- Dhe do te ndryshoni gjithshka? -- pyeti ajo, e tronditur; i duke sikur ai mund te bente cdo gje qe i shkonte nder mend.

-- Jo, do ta le boksin! Ne qofte se loja nuk eshte e ndershme, nuk dua te marr pjese ne te. Vetem per nje gje mund tju siguroj: ndeshja ime me Nat Pauersin nuk do te perfundoje ne raundin e gjashtembedhjete. Ne qofte se redaktorin e ka lajmeruar me te vertete njeri, atehere ai dhe shoket e tij do te mbeten me gisht ne goje. Nuk kam per ta hedhur ne raundin e gjashtembedhjete; do te luaj deri ne raundin e njezete. Do ta shihni vete!


-- Domethene, ne redaksi te mos tregoj gje? -- Ajo u ngrit per te ikur.

-- Sigurisht qe sduhet te tregoni! Ne qofte se redaktori juaj i ka rene ne te ashtu, rastesisht, le te shpresoje ne fatin e mire. Po te kete ndonje batakcillek, le te humbase dhe mire ti behet! Por kjo te mbetet midis nesh. E dini cdo te bej? Do tu tregoj raundin. Nuk do ta zgjas deri ne te njezetin; do ta hedh nokaut Natin ne raundin e tetembedhjete.

-- Dhe une nuk do ti tregoj njeriu! - i dha fjalen ajo.

-- Kam edhe nje lutje per ju, -- tha i pavendosur Pati, -- nje lutje te madhe, shume te madhe!

Ai e kuptoi nga syte e saj se ajo do te pranonte, dhe vazhdoi:

-- Sigurisht qe ju nuk do te shkruani asgje per keto marreveshje. Por nuk ju lutem vetem per kete. Nuk dua te shkruani fare per mua.

Syte e saj depertues e pane  me vemendje dhe nuk e kuptoi as vete si pranoi.

-- Kuptohet vetiu, -- i tha. -- Ne gazete nuk do te kete interviste per ju. Nuk do te shkruaj asnje radhe.

-- E mora me mend! -- ja ushqeu fjalen ai.

Ne fillim Modit nuk i erdhi mire qe ai as nuk e falenderoi, por pastaj ndjeu njefare gezimi qe nuk i tha asnje fjale falenderimi. E ndjeu qe ai kerkonte ti jepte takimit te tyre te shkurter nje kuptim krejt tjeter dhe vendosi te sqaronte gjithshka.

-- Nga e dinit? -- e pyeti Patin.

-- As vete nuk e kuptoj. -- Ai tundi koken. -- Nuk e shpjegoj dot. Kjo me duket sikur eshte e qarte vetiu. me duket sikur di shume gjera per ju.

-- Po pse nuk doni ta botoj intervisten? Sic thote menezheri juaj, kjo eshte nje reklame e shkelqyer.

-- E di, -- foli ai. -- Por nuk dua qe ne te dy te na lidhe pikerisht shkrimi juaj. Do te me vinte shume inat sikur te dilte intervista. Nu dua te njihem me u vetem si me nje reportere. Do te doja ta kujtoja kete takim vetem si takim i dy te rinjve: nje vajze me nje djale. Nuk di ne me kuptoni, apo jo. Por keshtu e ndjej. Dua ta kujtoj si takimin e djalit me nje vajze.

Pasi tha keto fjale, e veshtroi ne sy, sic mund te veshtroje djali vajzen. Ajo ndjeu forcen e vrullin e tij dhe u habit me veten: si nuk i tha dot nje fjale nga turpi dhe hutimi, dhe kujt, atij qe njihej si nje nga njerezit me te heshtur dhe me te turpshem. Jo, ai i shprhte mendimet me cilter dhe me nje bindje me te madhe se shume te tjere; dhe ndjeu thelle ne shpirt bindjen e plote qe te ai fliste sinqeriteti naiv, jo te shtiret, jo pozat.

Ai e percolli deri te maqina dhe e cuditi perseri kur u ndane. Kur i takuan duart, ai i tha papritur:

-- Dua te takohemi perseri. Dua tju shoh. E ndjej qe nuk ja kemi thene ende te gjitha njeri-tjetrit.

Kur maqina u nis, ajo provoi te njejten ndjenje. Po, do te takohej mendoemos edhe nje here me te, me njeriun qe e beri kaq shume per vete, me Pat Glendonin, mbretin e boksiereve, Bishen e Terbuar.

Ne dhomen e stervitjes Patin e priste Stubneri, i nxehur dhe shume i shqetesuar.

-- Pse me nxorre jashte? -- e pyeti i zemeruar. -- Tani morem fund. Dreqi e di cke folur me te! Me pare nuk bisedoje kurre vetem me reporteret. Do ta shohesh cdo te behet kur te botohet intervista!

Glendoni e veshtroi qete dhe me percmim; u nis nga dera, por nderroi mendje, u kthye dhe qendroi.

-- Intervista nuk do te botohet! -- tha.

Stubneri ngriti vetullat, i habitur.

-- Ju luta vete asaj, -- shpjegoi Glendoni.

Stubneri mori zjarr:

-- Beson se do te heqe dore lehte nga shume e majme qe do te merrte?

Glendoni e veshtroi ftohte nga kembet deri ne maje te kokes. Zeri i tij kumboi ashper dhe  me tonin e njeriut qe i eshte merzitur dicka.

-- Te thashe se nuk do te botohet. Ajo me dha fjalen. Mos doni te thoni qe me genjeu?

Gjaku i vjeter irlandez i hipi ne koke, shtrengoi grushtat instinktivisht, i zemeruar ne kulm, dhe Stubneri, qe e njihte mire forcen e ketyre grushtave dhe karakterin e ketij njeriu, nuk guxoi te dyshonte me per asgje.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kreu VII*

Stubneri e kuptoi qe Glendoni kishte vendosur te zgjaste ndeshjen, megjithese nuk po ja nxirrte dot ne cilin raund kishte nder mend ta perfundonte. Atehere Semi nuk priti me, u konsultua me Nat Pauersin dhe menezherin e tij dhe, sigurisht, arriti dicka. Pauersi kishte tifozet e tij qe vinin bast per te, por edhe sindikata e boksiereve, ku merrte pjese Semi, gjynah te mbetej pa gje.

Ate mbremje qe do te zhvillohej ndeshja, Mod Sengsteri vendosi te thyente cdo rregull te etiketes, megjithese per gjestin e saj nuk foli njeri, dhe ata qe ishin aty nuk e moren per keq. Bashkepunetori i redaksise e shoqeroi deri ne vendin e saj ne rreshtat e pare. Floket dhe ballin ja mbulonte nje kapele me strehe te gjere, kurse nje pallto burrash e mbulonte deri ne fund te kembeve. Ne turmen e dendur nuk e vuri re njeri, madje as gazetaret, qe rrinin ne stolat e caktuar per shtypin, kundruall Modit.

Sipas rregullave te reja, ndeshje te tjera, para asaj kryesores, nuk lejoheshin me, dhe Modi nuk qe ulur mire ende, kur ushtuan britmat dhe duartrokitjet qe pershendesnin daljen ne ring te Nat Pauersit. Ai ecte neper rrugicen e ngushte, midis karrigeve, i shoqeruar nga sekondantet, dhe vajza veshtronte gati me frike trupin e tij te madh. Kurse ai, duke u ngerdheshur, si pergjegje te pershendetjeve te nxehta te publikut, kaloi lehte-lehte nen litaret, sikur te peshonte dy here me pak. Nuk mund te mburrej se ishte i bukur. Gjithshka te ai fliste per profesionin e tij, per brutalitetin e tij, kishte te gjitha karakteristikat e nje egersire: veshet te shtypur, koskat e fytyres te copetuara; kercat i kishte kaq te gjymtuara, sa edhe kirurgu me i mire nuk do te mund ti rregullonte.

Perseri shperthyen duartroktije dhe te thirrura: pershendesnin djalen e Glendonit. Modi e ndoqi gjithe emocion deri sa kaloi nen litare dhe u ul ne qoshen e tij. Kaloi edhe ceremonia e merzitshme e paraqitjes dhe e pershendetjeve te dyanshme, pastaj boksieret u zveshen dhe qendruan perballe njeri-tjetrit. Nga lart, mbi ta, binte drita e forte e prozhektoreve: pregatitej xhirimi i ndeshjes ne film. Duke veshtruar kundershtaret, qe ndryshonin aq shume nga njeri-tjetri, Modi dalloi racen e paster te Pati dhe bishen e terbuar te Pauersit. Te dy misheronin ne menyre te persosur keto dy nocione te kunderta. Glendoni -- me trup te shkelqyeshem, me fytyre te holle, me levizje te matura, i fuqishem, i mrekullueshem; kurse Pauersi -- gati pa forme, gjithe gunga e nyje, tere lesh.

Kur qendruan pa levizur para kinokameras, Glendoni hodhi syte padashur nen litare dhe ja nguli syte vajzes.

Megjithese nuk e beri veten, zemra ju drodh, e njohu. Por menjehere ushtoi gongu dhe zeri i gjyqtarit: <<fillo!>>

Ishte nje ndeshje me te vertete e shkelqyer. As gjak as goditje te renda: te dy kundershtaret luanin paster, me mjeshteri. Ne fillim te raundit te pare vetem studjonin njeri-tjetrin, por per Mod Sengsterin loja, sulmet mashtruese, perplasjet e dorezave ishin shume interesante. Pastaj, gjate perleshjeve vendimtare, shoqeruesit te saj ju desh ta permbante dhe ti thoshte se kush ishte e ku ndodhej.

Pauersi luftonte gjithe art, si fitues i disa dhjetera ndeshjeve qe ishte. Tifozet e tij, te entuziazmuar, duartrokisnin per cdo sulm te goditur te tij. Por ai nuk i harxhonte forcat kot. Dhe vetem nganjehere godiste me gjithe fuqine, duke e ngritur ne kembe publikun, te bindur se tani ai do ta hidhte kundershtarin.

Pikerisht ne castin kur Modi, me qe nuk kishte pervoje, nuk e kuptoi qe Glendoni sapo i kishte dredhuar nje goditjeje te forte; bashkepunetori i gazetes u kthye nga ajo dhe i tha:

-- Pati do te fitoje me siguri, as mos dyshoni per kete. Ai godet i sigurt: nuk ka frike nga asnje. Por Pauersin do ta hedhe vetem ne raundin e gjashtembedhjete, jo me pare.

-- Ndoshta edhe me vone? -- pyeti Modi.

Ajo per pak ja plasi gazit, kur kolegu ja hodhi poshte me siguri te plote kete hipoteze. Mirepo, ajo e dinte me mire kete pune!

Pauersi njihej per aftesine e sulmeve te panderprera nga nje raund ne tjetrin, pa pushim, dhe Glendoni e pelqente kete taktike. Mbrohej me mjeshteri dhe, rralle, per te ngjallur interesimin e publikut, kalonte edhe ne sulm. Ceshte e verteta, Pauersi e dinte qe do ta nxirrnin nokaut, po, meqe kishte dale shume here ne ring, kishte shprese se mund te fitonte. Shume shpesh e kishin genjyer e tradhetuar, prandaj skishte pse te ndruhej tani. Po te mundte, do ta hidhte nokaut kundershtarin dhe ne djall te vente e gjithe sindikata. Fale parapregatitjeve ne shtyp, publiku ishte bindur se, me ne fund, Glendoni i Ri kishte gjetur nje kundershtar me te fort se veten. Por thelle ne shpirt, Nat Pauersi ishte i bindur se kesaj here e kishte shume te veshtire fitoren. Me se nje here, gjate perleshjeve te shkurtera, kishte ndjere peshen e rende te grushtave te tjetrit dhe e dinte qe Pati e zbuste vete forcen e goditjes.

Gjate ndeshjes, Glendoni kishte pasur shume caste kur pakujdesia me e vogel do ta vinte nen goditjen e grushtit te rende, si cekic, te kundershtarit, qe mund ti shkaktonte edhe humbjen. Por ai kishte nje refleks te mbi natyrshem, prandaj asnjehere nuk e humbi besimin ne veten e tij, megjithese disa here e pati pisk. Nuk kishte humbur asnjehere, asnjehere nuk e kishte humbur ekuilibrin dhe gjithmone e ndjente veten aq te forte ne krahasim me kundershtarin, sa nuk kishte menduar ndonjehere se mund te delte nokaut.

Nga fundi i raundit te pesembedhjete, te dy ishin ne forme te shkelqyer, vetem frymemarrja e Pauersit sikur qe renduar pak, dhe shume nga spektatoret e radheve te para ngulnin kembe se ai do te lodhej shpejt.

Para gongut per fillimn e raundit te gjashtembedhjete, Stubneri i vajti shume afer Patit, qe po rrinte ne qoshen e tij, dhe e pyeti:

-- E, do ta perfundosh, tani?

Glendoni tundi koken ne shenje mohimi dhe qeshi me qesendi para hundes se menezherit, te tmerruar nga frika.

Ushtoi gongu, dhe Pati vuri re se Pauersi mori kot qe ne sekondat e para te raundit te gjashtembedhjete.  Nje stuhi e vertete goditjesh u leshua mbi Glendonin, dhe ai me veshtiresi u shmangej goditjeve te renda. Blokonte goditjet, hynte ne glinc, terhiqej, shmangej, kurse kundershtari e ngjishte pas litareve dhe e godiste perseri sapo ai delte ne qender te ringut. Nderkaq, Pauersi zbulohej vazhdimisht, po Glendoni nuk donte ta jepte ate goditjen e tij te rrufeshme: e ruante per raundin e tetembedhjete. Gjate gjithe ndeshjes, asnjehere nuk perdori te gjitha aftesite e tija, asnjehere nuk goditi me te gjithe fuqine.

Gjate dy minutave te para, Pauersi nuk e la te qete Patin, duke u hedhur si qeni i leshuar nga zinxhiri. Edhe nje minute, dhe sindikata e boksiereve do te humbiste te gjitha bastet. Por kjo minute nuk erdhi. Boksieret u ndeshen ne glinc ne mes te ringut, ne glincin me te zakonshem; Pauersi sulmoi si zakonisht. Glendoni e shmangu me nje goditje te shkurter, te lehte ne molleze te faqes. Te tilla goditje kishte dhene me dhjetera gjate ndeshjes. Mirepo, per habine etij, Pauersi ne fillim ju var ne duar, pastaj filloi te binte, sikur nuk e mbanin dot kembet e keputura, qe i dridheshin. Pastaj u shemb pertoke, u kthye ne bri dhe qendroi i shtrire pa levizur, me syte mbyllur. Gjyqtari, i perkulur mbi ti, numeronte sekondat.

Kur ai thirri: <<nente!>>, Pauersi u drodh nje here sikur mundohej te ngrihej.

--Dhjete! Mbaroi! -- thirri gjyqtari.

I kapi doren Patit dhe ja ngriti lart mbi koke, duke e deklaruar fitues.

Per here te pare ne jeten e tij, Pati e humbi toruan. Grushit, qe sapo i dha kundershtarit, nuk duhej ta nxirrte nokaut, kete e dinte mire. E kishte goditur jo ne nofull, por ne mollezen e faqes, ne fytyre, pra, goditja ishte fare e lehte. Dhe, megjithate, kundershtari i tij kishte rene pertoke. Sa bukur e imitoi nokautin! Me cfare mjeshterie prej artisiti u shemb! Per publikun, nokauti ishte krejt i rregullt, kurse kinooperatoret e fiksuan ne film kete komedi. Po, redaktori e dinte mire! Cposhtersi e ndyre!

Glendoni veshtroi qe nen litare Modin drejt ne fytyre. Edhe ajo e shihte shtrember, por syte e saj ishin te ftohte, te huaj, sikur nuk e njihte, nuk e shihte Patin. Kur veshtrimet e tyre u takuan, ajo ktheu koken gjithe percmim dhe dicka i foli fqinjit.

Sekondantet e moren pauersin ne duar; dukej sikur ishte kufome pa jete, jo njeri i gjalle. Sekondantet e Patit nxituan ta uronin kete per fitoren, por Stubneri u tregua me i shkathet. Me gojen vesh ne vesh nga gezimi, kapi me te dyja duart dorezen e Patit dhe thirri:

-- Te lumte, Pat! e dija se do te fitoje!

Glendoni terhoqi doren. Dhe, per here te pare pas gjithe atyre vjeteve qe kishin jetuar bashke, Stubneri e degjoi Patin te shante:

-- Te veni mu ne djall! -- bertiti ai dhe u zgjati duart sekondanteve per ti hequr dorezat.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kreu VIII*

Ate mbremje, Modi, pasi degjoi fjalet e pakundershtueshme te kolegut te saj se ne boks ska boksiere te ndershem, qau nen jastek, pastaj u zemerua keq dhe, me ne fund, fjeti, duke I ardhur shume inat edhe per veten edhe per boksieret edhe per te gjithe boten.

Diten tjeter po punonte ne kabinetin e saj te vogel. Ketu ndodhen te gjitha. Duke e lene per nje minute artikullin qe po shkruante, Modi lexoi titujt e gazetes se dites  ne to shkruhej per ndeshjen e ardhshme te Pat Glendonit me Tomi Kenemin. Papritur, erdhi korrieri I redaksise dhe I dha nje pusulle. Modi lexoi emrin e Glendonit.

--Thuaji se jam e zene, -- urdheroi djalin.

Ai u kthye pas nje minute:

--Ai me tha se, sido qe te behej, do te hynte, prandaj me mire e lejoni vete.

--I the qe jam e zene?  pyeti ajo.

--Si jo! I thashe! Kurse ai thote se, megjithate, do te hyje.

Modi heshti, kurse djali, I entuziazmuar nga vizitori kokeforte, filloi te shpjegonte me nxitim:

--Une e njoh. Eshte me I forte nga te gjithe! Po te doje, te gjithe redaksine e shemb fare! Eshte Glendoni I Ri, ai qe fitoi mbreme.

--Epo mire, thirre! Cdobi kemi te na shembe redaksine?

Ajo nuk e pershendeti fare Patin kur hyri. E ngrysur si nje dite me shi, nuk I propozoi as te ulej, nuk I ngriti fare syte. Qendronte ulur ne vendin e saj, duke pritur cdo tI thoshte Glendoni. Ai u fye rende nga sjellja e saj, por nuk e beri veten dhe hyri drejt e ne teme.

--Dua te flas me ju, -- I tha cope, --per ndeshjen. Ajo mbaroi pikerisht ne ate raund

Modi ngriti supet.

--E dija qe me pare.

--Jo, nuk e dinit, -- kundershtoi ai, -- as ju as une nuk e dija.

Ajo u kthye nga ai dhe e veshtroi si e merzitur.

--Ja vlen te flasim per kete?  pyeti thate.  Boksi profesionist eshte boks profesionist dhe ne e dime te gjithe cdo te thote kjo. Prandaj ndeshja juaj perfundoi pikerisht ne raundin qe ju thashe qe me pare.

--Po, -- tha ai.  Por ju nuk mund ta parashikonit kete. Vetem ne te dy e dinim qe une nuk do ta mundja Pauersin ne raundin e gjashtembedhjete.

Ajo heshti.

--E dinit, pra, apo jo?  Zeri I tij kumboi I ashper, I prere; kur ajo vazhdoi te heshtte, Pati ju afrua fare prane: -- Pergjigjuni, e dinit.

Ajo beri <<po>> me koke.

--Dhe, megjithate, Pauersi doli nokaut pikerisht ne kete raund, -- perseriti ajo me kokefortesi.

--Jo, nuk doli nokaut! Nuk duhej te delte nokaut! Kuptoni, apo jo? Do tjua shpjegoj te gjitha, vetem degjomeni! Nuk ju genjeva dje. Kuptoni? Nuk ju genjeva. U tregova I trashe, prandaj ma hodhen, jua hodhen edhe juve! Ju kujtuat se ai doli nokaut. Kurse goditja ishte fare e lehte per nje nokaut. Pastaj nuk I rashe ne ndonje vend delikat. Pauersi beri vete. Beri vete sikur doli nokaut, e kupton?

Pati heshti dhe veshtroi Modin sikur dicka priste. Papritur, nga rrahjet e zemres dhe nga e dridhura qe ndjeu thelle ne shpirt, ajo e kuptoi se I besonte per gjithshka; ndjeu ngrohtesi dhe gezim qe ju kthye serish besimi te ky njeri, njeri I huaj per te, qe ajo e shihte vetem per here te dyte.

--He, pra, si thua?  pyeti ai.

Ajo u ngrit dhe I zgjati doren.

--Ju besoi, -- I tha.  Dhe gezohem shume! Oh, sa gezohem!

Ai ja mbajti doren shume me gjate nga ce priste ajo. Nen veshtrimin e tij te zjarrte, sikur u ndezen edhe syte e saj. <<Ja ky eshte njeri I vertete>>, mendoi ajo per te paren here ne jeten e saj. Ajo uli syte e para; te tijte ndoqen po ate rruge, dhe veshtrimet e tyre u kryqezuan ne duart, qe vazhdonin te ishin te shtrenguara fort. Me nje levizje instinktive, ai u dha I teri perpara, sikur te donte ta perqafonte, por e mbajti me zor veten. Ajo kuptoi gjithshka; ndjeu se si dora e tij po e terhiqte drejt vetes. Dhe, per habine e saj, ajo deshi tI nenshtrohej, te pranonte, aq shume deshironte ta shtrengonin krahet e tij te fuqishem. Po te kishte ngulur kembe edhe pak, ajo nuk do te kundershtonte. Kur e mblodhi veten, ja shtrengoi gishterinjte, sikur do tja thyente kycet, dhe pastaj ja leshoi, ose, me mire te themi, ja shtyu dhe Modi ndjeu tI merreshin mendte.

--Oh, -- peshperiti ai, -- ju jeni krijuar vetem per mua.

Pastaj I ktheu kurrizin dhe ferkoi ballin. Ajo e kuptoi: sikur ai te thoshte qofte edhe nje fjale per te kerkuar falje, ajo nuk do ta shihte dot me sy, do ta merrte zet per gjithe jeten. Por ai nuhaste gjithshka, cuditerisht gjithshka qe kishte te bente me Modin, prandaj dinte si te sillej me te. Ajo u ul perseri prane tryezes se saj, kurse ai, duke e kthyer karrigen qe te mund ta shihte me mire, u ul perballe.

--Dje gjithe mbremjen e kalova ne banjen turke, -- tha ai.  Dergova te me therrisnin nje plak ish-boksier. Eshte mik I vjeter I babait. Isha I sigurt se ska gje qe te kete lidhje me boksin dhe te mos e dije ai. E detyrova te me tregonte gjithshka. Gjeja me per te qeshur ishte se mezi e binda qe une nuk di asgje nga ato qe prisja te me tregonte ai. Me quajti <<egersire pylli>>. Fundja, te drejte ka. Une jam rritur ne pyll dhe vetem pyllin njoh.

Sidoqofte, plaku me mesoi shume gjera. Mesova se boksi qenka pune e felliqur, me keq nga cmendoni ju. Mesova se te gjithe ata qe jane lidhur sadopak me boksin, jane kusare! Duke filluar nga nepunesit qe organizojne ndeshjet, qe te gjithe marrin ryshfete, te gjithe zhvatin nga njeri-tjetri  menexheret, organizatoret, vete boksieret  secili mundohet te marre <<thelen e tij>>, pastaj te gjithe se bashku zhvatin publikun. Nga njera ane, ky eshte nje sistem I tere, kurse, nga ana tjeter  e dini cdo te thote te <<mashtrosh>>? (Ajo beri <<po>> me koke). Keshtu, pra, ata nuk lene tu kaloje rasti I volitshem per ta mashtruar njeri-tjetrin dhe, kur mundin, bejne loje te dyfishte.

Mu be nje lemsh ne gryke kur degjova plakun. Kam kaq vjet qe kaverdisem ne kete kazan dhe ende nuk dija cbehej. Tamam <<egersire pylli>>, asgje tjeter. Por tani, te pakten, e di si ma kane hedhur deri sot. Kam force te tille, qe nuk ma del njeri. Fitoja me siguri. Dhe, ne saje te Stubnerit, nuk merrja vesh asgje nga gjithe makinacionet qe kurdiseshin perreth. Sot ne mengjez e vura Spajder Uollsin me shpatulla pas murit dhe e detyrova te mI thoshte te gjitha: Eshte traineri im I pare ai zbatonte te gjitha urdherat e Stubnerit. Kurse mua asgje sme tregonin. Me boksiere e tifoze te tjere nuk njihesha, sepse e kaloja kohen ne gjueti, bridhja me aparatin fotografik dhe beja fotografi me ngjyra. E dini si me quanin Uollsi dhe Stubneri midis tyre? <<Vogelush>>! Vetem ne mengjez e mora vesh kete nga Uollsi. Me mire te me kishte shkulur nje dhemballe! Fundja, mire mu be! Kishin te drejte. Une kisha qene me te vertete I trashe.

Stubneri me ngaterroi edhe mua ne makinacionet e tija, po une as nuk e kisha idene e ketyre gjerave. Tani po e kuptoj cme ka bere, maskarai. Me pare as qe dyshoja fare per gjera te tilla, aq pak me interesonte boksi, me kupton? Kam lindur me trup te forte dhe me mendje te kthjellet; u rrita ne ajer te paster, ndersa boksin ma mesoi babai: mjeshter te tille nuk njeh bota. Ja pse e kisha aq te lehte gjithshka. Ringu nuk me ka bere kurre per vete; nuk kam dyshuar asnjehere ne rezultatin e ndeshjeve te mia. Po tani do tI ve kapak!

Modi beri me shenje nga lajmerimi per ndeshjen e Patit me Tomi Kenemin.

-- Eshte pune e Stubnerit edhe kjo, -- shpejgoi Pati.  Ka gjashte muaj qe mundohet per kete takim. Por mua as qe me duhet gje. Do te iki ne malet e mia. Nuk do te merrem me me boks.

Ajo veshtroi artikullin e paperfunduar mbi tryeze dhe psheretiu.

--Cpushtet te forte keni ju, burrat!  foli ngadale.  Zoter te fatit tuaj! Beni cte deshironi

--Sipas gjithe atyre qe kam degjuar, edhe ju nuk mbeteni pas nga kjo ane. Kjo me pelqeu shume edhe te ju. Qe ne takimin e pare, u habita sa mire e kuptojme njeri-tjetrin

Ai e nderpreu frazen dhe e veshtroi Modin me sy te ndezur flake.

--Vetem per nje gje I jam mirenjohes ringut, -- tha ai.  Qe me dha mundesine te njihem me ju. Dhe, kur gjen vajzen e vertete, mbetet vetem nje gje: ta pushtosh me te dyja duart dhe te mos ta leshosh me. A dini cfare, a ikim bashke ne mal?

Keto fjale I rane si rrufe Modit, po menjehere ndjeu qe I priste ato. Zemra filloi tI rrihte me force dhe me zor merrte fryme, po vetem nga lumteria. Ja, me ne fund, edhe lumteria e vertete, qofte edhe primitive. Papritur, te gjitha ju duken enderr. A mund te ndodhin me te vertete gjera te tilla ne nje redaksi te zakonshme te diteve tona? Pse, keshtu cfaqet dashuria? Jo, keshtu ndodh vetem ne skene ose neper romane.

Ai u ngrit dhe I zgjati te dyja duart.

--Nuk guxoj, -- peshperiti ajo me teper me vete.  Nuk guxoj

Per nje cast, ne syte e tij shkrepetiu njefare percmimi, qe sikur e pickoi vajzen, pastaj Pati foli sinqerisht me mosbesim.

--Ju guxoni per gjithshka, mjaft qe te deshironi! Deshironi?

Ajo u ngrit duke u lekundur, sikur te ishte ne gjume. I vezulloi nje mendim: mos e hipnotizuan? Duhen pare sendet e njohura te dhomes, duhet te kthehet medoemos ne realitet, dhe sa me shpejt. Por nuk I largonte dot syte nga Pati. Edhe per te folur nuk foli dot.

Ai ju afrua dhe I leshoi doren mbi sup; ajo padashur u ngjesh pas tij. Ishte nje enderr, per te cilen ajo nuk donte te pyeste. Duhet te guxonte. Ai kishte te drejte. Gjithmone kishte vendosur per gjithshka kishte dashur. Po, pranonte te vente me te, pa e kuptuar se cpo bente. Papritur, ju kujtuan <<arratisja e princeshes>> dhe <<statuje dhe monument>>. Pastaj tha vargjet e nje vjershe.

--<<Ku u zhduk Uoreni yne?>> -- peshperiti ajo.

--<<Ne toke, apo ne det?>> -- e perfundoi ai.

Dhe, pikerisht ne kete kuptim te dyanshem dhe ngjashmeri ndjenjash, ajo gjeti perligjen per marrezine qe po bente.

Kur dolen nga dera e redaksise, ai ngriti doren per te ndaluar nje taksi, por ajo e terhoqi pas menge.

--Ku do te shkojme?  e pyeti me nje fill zeri.

--Ne port. Prej andej ne stacion, do te arrijme trenin per ne Sakramento.

--Po une nuk vij dot keshtu. Une une nuk kam asnje shami rezerve me vete!

Ai ngriti doren perseri dhe ndali nje taksi para se te pergjigjej:

--I blejme te gjitha ne Sakramento. Atje veme kurore dhe, me trenin e mbremjes, nisemi per ne Veri. I rregulloj une te gjitha nis nje telegram nga treni.

Taksia kishte qendruar rreze trotuarit, Modi I hodhi nje veshtrim te shpejte rruges se njohur, turmes se njohur dhe veshtroi me frike Glendonin ne sy.

--Por une nuk ju njoh fare!  mermeriti.

--Jo, ne dime gjithshka per njeri-tjetrin!  u pergjegj ai.

Ajo ndjeu doren e tij ta shtynte lehtas dhe vuri kemben per te hyre ne maqine. Dera u perplas me zhurme, dhe ajo rrinte prane tij, kurse maqina nxitonte neper Market-strit. Pati e perqafoi vajzen me njeren dore, e afroi prane vetes dhe e puthi. Kur ajo e veshtroi ne sy, vuri re se ai po skuqej.

--Thone thone se edhe te puthurit eshte shkence me vete, -- mermeriti ai, -- une nuk nuk kuptoj gje nga keto. Por do te mesohem. Me kuptoni ju, ju jeni e para femer qe putha.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kreu IX*

Atje, ku mbi nje korie te virgjer pyjesh te dendura ngrihet nje shkemb I zhveshur, ishin ulur dy veta. Poshte, ne skaj te pyllit, kullosnin kuajt e lidhur pas drureve. Ne vithet e secilit kishte nga dy canta. Druret ngriheshin si nje mase kompakte. Ato ngriheshin me qindra fut drejt qiellit, me trungje te trasha dhjete-dymbedhjete fut. Kishte dhe drure shume te medhenj. Gjithe mengjezin ata kishin udhetuar kaluar neper gryke, permes nje korie te pakalueshme, dhe vetem ketu, prane shkembit, dolen nga pylli dhe vetem atehere e pane te gjithe pyllin.

Nen kembet e tyre, sa te hante syri, permes nje tymi te kuqerremte, zgjateshin varg njeri pas tjetrit malet e largeta. Nuk kishin ane e fund keto male. Ato ngriheshin varg deri ne horizont, ku shkriheshin me mjegullen, ndersa pas tyre te behej sikur shikoje pafundesine. Pylli shtrihej si nje mur vigan, qe zgjatej per ne veri, ne jug, ne perendim dhe ne lindje, I paprekur, I pamposhtur, duke mbuluar token me nje veshje te forte.

Udhetaret sodisnin pa u ngopur bukurine e natyres; dora e djalit shtrengonte fort ate te shoes se tij; ketu ata kalonin muajin e mjaltit, ketu ne pyjet e Mendocinos. Veshja e tyre ishte e thjeshte: ajo  nje kostum te perdorur me ngjyre te erret, ai  kominoshe dhe kemishe leshi. Qafa e tij e perzhitur nga dielli ishte e zbuluar; I madh, I fuqishem, ai dukej si banor I vertete I pyjeve dhe shkonte shume me druret e medhenj te pyllit. Te jetonte me te ne pyll, ne pyllin e tij, ishte per vajzen nje lumteri e vertete.

--Po, ketu eshte shume here me mire e me bukur se cme ke treguar ti, vigani im I dashur, -- tha ajo, duke u mbeshtetur ne nje krah per ta pare me mire shokun.  Te gjitha keto ne I shohim bashke, vetem te dy

--Dhe sa gjera te bukura do te shohim!  shtoi ai dhe ja mbertheu doren me te dyja pellembet e tija.

--Jo, ne fillim do te rrime ketu!  ju lut ajo.  Pylli I erret nuk do te me merzise kurre po te jem me ty!  Ai drejtoi trupin, u ul dhe e mori prane.  I dashur!  I peshperiti ajo pastaj.  Kisha humbur cdo shprese se do te mund te gjeja dashurine e vertete.

--Kurse une nuk kam menduar kurre per kete. Por une me siguri e kam ndjere gjithmone qe do te te takoj nje here. Je e lumtur?

Ne vend te pergjegjes, ajo ju var ne qafe, dhe te dy hodhen veshtrimin tej pyjeve te pafund.

--A te kujtohet qe te kam treguar si ja mbatha nga ajo mesuesja kuqalashe? Kisha ardhur ketu per te paren here, por per mua dyzet apo pesedhjete milje ne dite ishin zbavitje. Tamam lekurekuq, apo jo? Atehere nuk mendoja per ty. Gjah kishte pak ketej, por trofte sa te duash. Neper keta shkembinj jetova atehere. As nder mend nuk mund te me shkonte se do te kthehem ketu me ty  me ty!

--Dhe kampion boksi!  qeshi ajo.

--Jo, per kete nuk mendoja fare. Babai gjithmone me thoshte se keshtu do te ndodhte, dhe une I besoja. Ishte shume I zgjuar. Njeri I madh!

--Por atij nuk I shkonte nder mend se ti do ta braktisje ringun.

--Nuk e di. I fshihte me shume kujdes nga une anet e erreta te boksit; sigurisht, kishte frike per mua. Te kam treguar per kontraten e tij me Stubnerin. Ne te ai ngrinte me force te madhe ceshtjen e ketyre ujdive. Marreveshja e pare e pandershme, dhe kontrata e humbiste vleren e saj.

--Dhe, megjithate, ti ke qejf te ndeshesh me Tom Kenemin. A e vlen barra qirane?

Ai e veshtroi ne sy.

--Po ti, a ke qejf?

--I dashur, une dua qe ti te besh ate qe deshiron!

Dhe ju duk e habitshme qe keto fjale I tha ajo, qe ishte me kokefortja, me tekanjozja e Sengstereve. Por e kuptoi qe tha te verteten dhe kjo e gezoi.

--Ama si bombe do te bjere!  tha Pati.

--E cfare bombe? Nuk e kuptoj? 

-- Edhe vete nuk e kam menduar si duhet. Ti mund te me ndihmosh. Se pari, do tja hedh edhe Stubnerit edhe sidikates se boksiereve. Do tua punoj mire. Do ta hedh Kenemin qe ne raundin e pare. Per here te pare ne jeten time do te behem I keq! I shkreti Tom Kenem! Do te jete viktima kryesore, megjithese nuk bie me poshte nga batakcinjte e tjere. E di cfare, kam nder mend te mbaj nje fjalim ne ring! Nuk ka ndodhur ndonjehere, por suksesi do te jete I padiskutueshem; do te zbuloj para publikut te gjitha te fshehtat e boksit! Boksin ata e kane kthyer ne loje komerciale dhe kjo prish gjithe punen. Pa shiko, qe ketu, para teje, e fillova fjalimin.

--Sa do te dodja te degjoja, -- I tha ajo.

Ai e veshtroi, sikur po vinte ne peshe te gjitha anet e mira e te keqia qe do te kishte ardhja e Modit ne ndeshje.

--Do te gezohesha shume. Por nuk besoj te kaloje pa ndonje skandal. Nuk dihet cmund te ndodhe kur te filloj te flas. Por te jap fjalen: sapo te mbaroj, do te nisem e do te vij te ti. Kjo do te jete ndeshja e fundit e Glendonit te Ri ne ring, e fundit fare!

-- Po ti nuk ke mbajtur kurre fjalime ne jeten tende, I dashur, -- foli ajo me njefare medyshje.  Po sikur te mos kesh sukses?

Ai tundi koken I vendosur.

--Mos harro se une jam irlandez. Dhe ska irlandez qe sdi te flase. Qeshi me ze te larte dhe shtoi: -- Stubneri kujton se kam luajtur mendsh. Po te martohesh, nuk stervitesh dot me, me tha. E ckupton ai nga martesa? Ai vetem nje gje di: te bleje kapital te patundur dhe te rregulloje ndeshjet e boksit. Por kesaj radhe do te me shohe bashke me te shkretin Tom. Me te vertete qe me vjen keq per Tomin.

--Me sa duket, Bisha ime e Terbuar ka nder mend te egersohet e te terbohet me te vertete kesaj radhe!  tha ajo.

Ai qeshi.

--Do te mundohem! Ndeshja e fundit, e kupton, e fundit fare! Pastaj ti, vetem ti! Apo te mos e bej fare as kete te fundit! Me thuaj!

--Si sdua? Une e dua viganin tim keshtu si eshte, le te beje cte deshiroje. Kur ke ti qejf te ndeshesh, domethene se kam edhe une. Si do te thoshte ti sikur une te ngulja kembe: <<Dua te luaj ne skene ose te shkoj ne Oqeanin e Qete, ne Polin e Veriut>>?

Ai foli mendueshem dhe shume seriozisht.

--Sigurisht, do te te thosha: <<Bej si te duash! Ti je ti; gjithmone te jesh ajo qe je dhe te besh ate qe deshiron>>. Une te dua pikerisht se ti je ti!

--Dhe qe te dy jemi budallenj te dashuruar!  peshperiti ajo kur ai e leshoi.

--Mrekulli!  thirri ai.

Ai u ngrit, mati me sy lartesine e diellit dhe zgjati doren drejt pyllit te dendur, qe mbulonte vargun e maleve te ndricuara nga rrezet e kuqerremta te perendimit.

--Do te na duhet te fleme ne pyll sonte. Deri ne stacionin me te afert nuk ka me pak se tridhjete milje.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kreu X*

Kush nga dashamiret e boksit, qe mori pjese ate mbremje ne ringun e Holden-Hejtit, e ka harruar ndeshjen, ku Glendoni I Ri e nxori nokaut Tom Kenemin dhe nje tjeter me te forte se ai? Kush e ka harruar se si Pati, gjate nje ore, beri zap nje salle te tere? Kjo ngjarje ishte e papritur per te gjithe. Edhe Stubneri nuk kishte nuhatur gje. Ceshte e verteta, nxenesi I tij, pas ndeshjes me Nat Pauersin, nuk I bindej me; kishte ikur, ishte martuar, por, fundja, kjo I perkishte se kaluares. Sic e priste edhe Semi, Pati nuk kishte mbajtur inat, ja kishte falur ate batakcillekun e fundit dhe ishte kthyer perseri ne ring.

Ringu I Holden-Hejtit ishte ndertuar para pak kohesh. San Franciskoja nuk njihte me pare te tille salle kolosale, dhe ndeshja e Glendonit ishte e para qe zhvillohej aty. Ishin shitur te gjitha, te njezet e pesemije biletat. Nga gjithe anet e botes kishin ardhur tifoze, qe paguanin nga pesedhjete dollare bileten. Bileta me e lire kushtonte pese dollare.

Me duartrokitje te stuhishme priten spektatoret gjyqtarin me te vjeter, Bill Morganin, kur kaloi nen litare dhe qendroi ne mesin e ringut me koke te thinjur. Po, sapo hapi gojen ai, ushtoi nje klithme shurdhuese: kishte rene nje radhe e tere karrigesh. Turma qeshi, u degjuan ngushellime tallese dhe keshilla per te demtuarit, megjithese nuk ishte vrare njeri shume. Kapiteni I policise, qe kryesonte sherbimin ne salle, veshtroi shtrember ndihmesin e tij, duke dashur tI thoshte se mbremja sdo te ishte fort e qete.

Nen duartrokitjet e stuhishme te publikut, ne ring hipen njeri pas tjetrit shtate boksiere te vjeter, te nderuar nga te gjithe. I paraqiten me radhe: te gjithe kishin qene dikur kampione te peshes se rene. Bill Morgani nuk I kursente komplimentat ne adrese te tyre. Njerin e quajti <<Xhoni I ndershem,>> nje tjeter <<Lojtari me I sinqerte ne bote>>. Edhe per te tjeret tha fjale te mira: <<Hero I qindra ndeshjeve, I pathyeshem>>, <<Me I forti I gardes se vjeter>>, <<I vetmi qe nuk e braktisi asnjehere ringun>> <<Me trimi, me luftaraku>> dhe, se fundi, <<Nje koske qe nuk e gelltiste dot njeri>>.

Per te gjitha keto u desh mjaft kohe. Te gjitheve u thoshin te flisnin, dhe ata dic mermerisnin, duke u skuqur nga krenaria dhe duke peshuar sa ne njeren kembe, sa ne tjetren; me shume foli <<Xhoni I ndershem>>: nje minute te tere. Pastaj I fotografuan. Ne ring ishin mbledhur te gjithe njerezit me me fame, kampione, trainere, sekondantet me me pervoje, organizatore dhe gyqtare. Boksieret e peshes se lehte dhe te mesme benin zhurme, ftonin njeri-tjetrin ne ndeshje. Ishte edhe Nat Pauersi, qe I kerkoi revansh Glendonit te Ri. Revansh kerkonin edhe yjte e tjere te boksit, qe ishin mundur nga Glendoni. Te gjithe e quanin per detyre te ftonin Xhim Henfordin per titullin e kampionit, I cili u detyrua me ne fund te deklaronte se do te ndeshej me ate qe do te fitonte ndeshjen e sotme. 

--Glendoni!  thirren spektatoret.

--Kenemi!  ulerine te tjere, duke u munduar te mbulonin zerin e te pareve.

Ne kulmin e ketyre thirrjeve u rrezua edhe nje radhe tjeter karrigesh, dhe ata qe kishin hyre me bilete filluan te shajne kapeldineret, qe merrnin para nen dore dhe kishin lejuar qindra te tjere te hynin pa bilete. Kapiteni I policise hyri ne dhomen e sherbimit dhe telefonoi per te derguar police te tjere.

Publiku gajasej. Kur Kenemi dhe Glendoni dolen ne ring nga dy ane te kunderta, ne sall shpertheu nje stuhi e vertete. Pese minuta te tera, ajri ne salle dridhej nga thirrjet e spektatoreve. Ne ring mbeten vetem pjesemarresit e ndeshjes. Glendoni, I rrethuar nga sekondantet, u ul ne qoshen e tij. Stubneri, si gjithmone, vinte prapa tij. Me pare prezantuan Kenemin. Ai perpoqi kembet me koken menjane, ndersa spektatoret therrisnin duke kerkuar tu fliste. Kenemi u detyrua te fliste. I merrej goja, kohe m kohe pushonte, me ne fund, arriti te lidhte tri-kater fraza.

--Jam I lumtur dhe krenar qe ndeshem sot, -- tha ai dhe shfrytezoi rastin kur njerezit po duartrokisnin per te sajuar edhe dy fraza te tjera.  Gjithe jeten kam luajtur ndershmerisht. Asnjeri se mohon dot kete. Edhe sot do te ve te gjitha forcat e mia!

--Mire e ke, Tom, -- u degjua nga salla.  Te njohim. Te lumte, Tom! Le ta provoje, ta shohe sa I vlen lekura.

Pastaj doli Glendoni. Edhe atij I thane te fliste, megjithese kjo ishte kunder rregullave: fituesi I ndeshjes se meparshme nuk duhej te fliste. Bill Morgani ngriti doren per te mbajtur qetesine, dhe ne salle ushtoi zeri I qarte, melodioz I Glendonit. 

--Te gjithe ata qe folen thane se jane krenare dhe te lumtur qe luajne para jush. Une nuk e them kete.  Veshtroi spektatoret, e habitur, dhe beri nje pauze qe fjalet e etija te kuptoheshin mire nga te gjithe.  Nuk krenohem as me shoket e mi te profesionit. J u kerkuat qe tju them dicka. Do tjua them te gjitha. Kjo eshte ndeshja ime e fundit. Pastaj do te largohem nje here e mire nga ringu. Perse? Do te thoni ju. E thashe nje here. Nuk me pelqejne ata qe merren me boks. Ringu eshte bere strofka e maskarenjve te tille, sa edhe tryela mund te quhet e drejte ne krahasim me dredhite e tyre! Gjithshka eshte e kalbur, cdo gje shitet: qe nga klubet e vogla profesioniste deri te ndeshja jone e sotshme.

Mermeritjet e ndrojtura, qe shprehnin habi, u kthyen dalengadale ne ulerima te verteta. U degjuan <<shet-e>>, qe kerkonin qetesi, pastaj thirrje zemerimi, britma njerezish te revoltuar: <<Fillni ndeshjen!>>, <<Hajde, shpejt!>> <<Pse nuk fillon!>> Glendoni veshtroi perreth dhe vuri re se autoret e kesaj zhurme ishin organizatoret e ndeshjes, lojtaret e basteve dhe boksieret, te gjithe ata qe zinin radhet e para. Edhe spektatoret u ndane ne dy parti: disa therrisnin: <<Fillo!>> te tjeret bertisnin: <<Fole!>>, <<Fole!>>

Dhjete minuta zjeu salla. Stubneri, gjyqtari pronari I salles, te gjithe e lutnin Glendonin te fillonte ndeshjen. Kur ai refuzoi, gjyqtari tha se do tja jepte fitoren Kenemit, meqenese Glendoni nuk deshironte te ndeshej.

--Nuk keni te drejte, -- e kundershtoi I qete Pati.  Provojeni nje here, dhe une do te ankohem ne gjyq, pastaj edhe publiku nuk ju le te delni I gjalle ketej po ta anulloni ndeshjen. Une do ta bej edhe kete ndeshje, medomosdo do ta bej. Por do te mbaroj fjalen nje here!

--Kjo eshte kunder rregullave!  thirri gjyqtari.

--Seshte e vertete. Ska rregull qe te ndaloje fjalimin para ndeshjes. Ketu folen te gjithe boksieret. 

--Po vetem nga dy fjale!  Gjyqtari ju desh tI therriste mu ne vesh Glendonit.  Kurse ju po na mbani leksion!

--Edhe leksionet nuk jane te ndaluara!  u pergjegj Glendoni.  Ju te tjeret qerohuni nga ringu, ose po ju nxjerre me shqelma!

Organizatori ju versul I skuqur nga inati, dhe Glendoni e kapi per zverku dhe e hodhimbi litare. Publiku uleriu nga entuziazmi kur pa Glendonin ta mberthente me nje dore ate alamet bullafiqi dhe ta perplaste pertoke. Tani filluan edhe te tjere te kerkonin qe Pati te vazhdonte te fliste. Stubneri dhe I zoti I salles u terhoqen me kohe. Glendoni ngriti duart per te kerkuar qetesi, dhe menjehere erat qe kerkonin te fillonte ndeshja buciten me te forte. U thyen edhe disa radhe karigesh, dhe njerezit qe mbeten pa vend filluan te shtyheshin perpara, duke u zene pamjen atyre te radheve te prasme.

Ai qendroi perseri ne mes te ringut dhe ngriti duart.

--Deshironi te me degjoni?  buciti zeri I tij.

Ne fillim e degjuan vetem dy-treqind vete, qe ishin me prane ringut.

--Duam!  thirren ata.

--Kush deshiron te degjoj, le tI mbylle gojen tjetrit perbri!

Fjalet e tija zune vend, dhe, kur I perseriti, zeri I tij arriti deri ne radhet e fundit. Thirri edhe disa here, dhe publiku filloi te qetesohej radhe pas radhe. Degjoheshin vetem te shara te mbytura, perplasje, shtytje, renje e nje trupi: njerezit benin zap njeri-tjetrin. Sapo u vendos qetesia, kerciti perseri nje radhe mu prane ringut. Nje shperthim I ri gazi pasoi, pastaj te qeshurat u nderprene vetiu, dhe te gjithe degjuan nje ze jo shume te larte nga radhet e fundit:

--Fole, Glendon! Po te degjojme!

Glendoni e nuhati gjendjen psikologjike te turmes: jo me kot ishte nga fiset e kelteve. E dinte qe I kishte ne dore spektatoret, te qetesuar, ata qe pak me pare kishin qene si nje hordhi e eger, zhurmemadhe. Per te terhequr me shume vemendjen e degjuesve, u vonua pak, por vetem aq sa duhej, asnje sekonde me shume. Per gjysme minute mbreteroi nje heshtje varri, qe te shtinte friken. Por, sapo filluan te degjoheshin zera te ndryshem, Glendoni foli:

--Sa te mbaroj fjalen dhe menjehere do te filloj ndeshjen me Kenemin, -- tha ai.  Ju siguroj se do te jete nje perleshje e vertete. Te tilla ndeshje, rralle kujt I ka qelluar te shohe. Do ta hedh nokaut kundershtarin sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur. Sigurisht, Bill Morgani do tju thote se kjo ndeshje ka dyzet e pese raunde. Me lejoni te deklaroj se ajo nuk do te zgjase as dyzet e pese sekonda.

Kur me nderprene, po ju thosha se boksi profesionist eshte vetem batakcillek. Po, gjithshka ne te eshte kalbur fund e krye. Te gjitha jane llogaritur me hise; ju e dini mire se cdo te thote kjo. Fjalet jane te teperta. Te gjitheve ju vjedhin, te gjitheve qe nuk perfitojne nga kjo pune. Pse thyhen karriget sonte? Sepse edhe ketu dikush fiton para. Edhe salla eshte ndertuar nga biznesmene qe fitojne ketu si dhe ne boks.

E ndjeu qe e kishte sallen ne dore, madje me fort se para nje minute.

--Shikoni, ne cdo dy vende janeulur nga tre veta. Qe ketu e shoh. Por cdo te thote kjo? Perseri fitime. Kapeldinereve nuk u paguajne rroge, sepse ata I sigurojne vete fitimet. Edhe nje ujdi tjeter kjo. Kurse per te paguar, paguani ju! Po, po per te gjitha ju paguani! Si e sigurojne lejen per ndeshjen e boksit? Me bakshishe! Atehere, me lejoni tju pyes: kur fitojne pronaret e salles dhe kapeldineret, kur nepunessit marrin ryshfete, atehere pse te mos fitojne organizatoret e ndeshjeve dhe vete boksieret? Pra, edhe ata fitojne! Dhe perseri paguani ju!

Por dua tju them se vete boksieret nuk kane faj ne kete mes. Ndeshjet nuk I organizojne ata. Gjithshka eshte ne dore te pronareve te ringut dhe menezhereve: pra, ata I kurdisin te gjitha. Kurse boksieret jane vetem boksiere. Ata gjithmone e fillojne ndershmerisht boksin, por ndodh qse menezheret dhe organizatoret e ndeshjeve I ngaterrojne ata ne gjithfare makinacionesh te ndyra. Po te mos prnojne, I flakin jashte. Ka pasur edhe boksiere te ndershem, edhe tani mund te kete, por zakonisht atyre u paguajne shume pak. Ndoshta ka pasur edhe menezhere te ndershem. Ky imi, ndoshta eshte me I miri nder ta. Por pa pyeteni ate tju thote sa ka vene menjane, sa ka investuar ne ndertimin e shtepive te banimit ose ne kapitale te tjera.

Turma filloi te gumezhinte, duke e mbytur zerin e Patit.

--Ej, kush deshiron te me degjoje, le tua mbylle gojen poterexhinjve!  urdheroi Glendoni.

Neper salle kaloi nje zhurme e mbytur, u degjuan te shara, goditje, shtyrje, pastaj gjithshka u qetesua.

--Pse mundohen te gjithe boksieret tI mbushin mendjen publikut qe bejne vetem loje te ndershme? Pse kane te gjithe nofka te tilla, si: <<Xhoni I ndershem>>, <<Billi I ndershem>>, Bleksmithi I ndershem>> e te tjera si keto? Nuk e kuptoni qe ata tremben nga dicka? Kur dikush rreh gjoksin dhe bertet sa ka ne koke se eshte I ndershem, ju, sigurisht, do te mendoni: ketu ka dicka. Kur ndonje boksier profesionist nxiton tju hedhe hisyve, ju varni buzet!

<<Fitoi me I forti!>> sa here e ka deklaruar para jush Bill Morgani! Por, ja kup po jua them, nuk fiton gjithmone me I forti, sepse shpeshhere fitorja e tij eshte parashikuar me kohe. Edhe garat individuale, nga ato qe keni pare kushedi sa here, shpesh perfundojne sipas hesapeve te bera qe me pare. Te gjitha me plan. I gjithe boksi zhvillohet sipas nje plani, sipas nje programi te caktuar. Mos valle mendoni se padronet e ringut dhe menezheret e bejne kete vetem per qejf? Ne asnje menyre! Te gjithe jane afariste te terbuar.

Le te marrim nje shembull. Para jush dalin tre boksiere  Tomi, Diku, dhe Harri. Diku eshte me I miri nga te tre. Ne dy ndeshjet, ai do ta vertetonte nje gje te tille. Po si zhvillohen ndeshjet? Tomi mund Harrin, Harri Dikun dhe Diku Tomin. Rezultati na del nje hic. Zhvillohen ndeshjet e dyta. Harri mund Tomin, Tomi Dikun dhe Diku Harrin. Perseri  hic.  Atehere, fillojne nga e para. Diku ben skandal: kerkon tI japin mundesi ta tregoje veten. Pas kesaj Diku mund edhe Tomin edhe Harrin. U deshen, pra, tete takime per te vertetuar qe Diku eshte me I miri, kur per kete mjaftonin vete dy ndeshje. Te gjitha, pra, behen sipas planit te parashikuar. Kurse ju paguani. Dhe, ne qofte se nen kembet tuaja nuk thyhen stolat, nga te gjitha anet ju shtyjne njerezit qe kane futur kapeldineret me para ne dore.

Boksieret do te luanin ndershmerisht po tu jepej mundesia! Por fitimi eshte kolosal kur nje grusht njerezish, vetem per tri ndeshje, mund te ndaje tre cerek milion dollare.

Nje ulerime e terbuar e beri te heshtte. E gjithe salla ishte ngritur ne kembe e therriste, por Glendoni mundi te degjonte vetem fjale te shkeputura: <<Cfare milioni?>> <<Cjane keto tri takime?>> <<Trego!>> <<Vazhdo!>> Disa te tjere therrisnin, perplasnin kembet dhe vershellenin: <<Spiun!>> <<Genjeshtar!>>

--Do te degjoni, apo jo?  thirri Glendoni.  Mbani qetesi, pra!

Dhe perseri hesthi per disa sekonda.

--Cka kurdisur Xhim Henfordi? Cfare plani kane pregatitur menezheri dhe sekondantet e tij me te mite? Ata e dine mire qe une do ta mund. Une mund ta hedh nokaut qe ne raundin e pare. Mirepo, ai eshte kampion I botes. Po te mos bej sipas planit te tyre, nuk do te me lejonin fare te ndeshesha me te. Dhe, sipas planit te tyre, ne duhet te zhvillojme tri takime. Mua me kane caktuar te fitoj ndeshjen e pare. PO te mos pranojne klubet e San Franciskos, do te shkojme ne Nevada. Takimi duhet te jete I forte, serioz. Per te rritur vleften e basteve, ne duhet te veme vete bast me nga njezetmije dollare. Parate do tI japim vertet, por ne nuk do te marrim pjese ne loje. Parate do te na I kthejne fshehurazi. Po keshtu do te behet edhe me fitimet e ndeshjes. Do tI ndajme ne menyre te barabarte, megjithese per publikun fituesi do te marre gjashtedhjete e pese per qind te fitimit, kurse tjetri vetem tridhjete e pese per qind.  Pra, arka, honorari I fitimeve nga kinokompanite, lajmerimet, reklamat dhe te tjera si keto, arrijne jo me pak se dyqind e pesedhjetemije dollare. Do tI ndajme ato, pastaj do te caktojme revanshin. Kesaj radhe do te fitoje Henfordi, kurse parate do te ndahen perseri ne menyre te barabarte. Se fundi, do te zhvillohet takimi I trete. Ketu une do te fitoj, sic me takon me te drejte. Por, nderkaq, ne u kemi zhvatur tifozeve te boksit tre cerek milion dollare. Ja plani I tyre; por keto para jane te felliqura. Prandaj do ta braktis pergjithmone ringun

Pikerisht ne kete cast, Xhim Henfordi, pasi shtyu policin, qe mundohej ta mbante, dhe e hodhi ate mbi koat e spektatoreve, kerceu me gjithe ate trup mbi litare dhe uleriu:

--Kjo eshte genjeshter!

Pastaj ju versul Glendonit si dem I terbuar, por ky kerceu prapa, duke I drehduar goditjes.

Boksieri vigan, per inerci, fluturoi mbi litare. U kthye edhe nje here si me suste per tu sulur perseri mbi Glendonin, por ai nuk dredhoi kesaj here. Glendoni, gjakftohte dhe symprehte, e llogariti ne menyre ideale goditjen drejte ne nofull te kundershtarit: ky qe grushti I pare I dhene me te gjithe forcen gjate gjithe karrieres se tij si boksier. E gjithe forca e tij, rezervat e pashfrytezuara prej aq kohesh, shperthyen ne kete shkarkim shkaterrues te energjise se muskujve.

Henfordi fluturoi ne ajer si I vdekur. I humbi ndjenjat qe ne castin kur e preku grushti I Glendonit. U shkeput nga toka, fluturoi lart dhe u shemb mbi litaret. Trupi I palevizshem u var mbi litare, pastaj u lekund dhe u perplas poshte mbi kokat e reportereve te radhes se pare.

Salla sikur ishte cliruar nga zinxhiret.

Asnjeri nuk donte te shikonte me shume per parate qe kishte paguar: Xhim Henfordi, kampioni I botes, doli nokaut vetem me nje grusht. Megjithese nuk ishte ndeshje zyrtare, por goditja, ama, qe vetem nje. Ne historine e boksit nuk njihej rast tjeter I tille. Glendoni veshtroi me keqardhje kycet e dermuara te gishterinjeve dhe hodhi syte nga Henfordi I shushatur, qe po vinte ne vete pastaj ngriti duart perseri. Ai e fitoi me djerse te drejten e vazhdimit te fjales, dhe publiku heshti.

--Kur fillova boksin, publiku me quajti Glendon dermuesi. Tani sapo e pate edhe vete si e hodha ate  me nje grusht te vetem. Kete goditje nuk e kam fituar tani, e kam pasur prej kohesh. E sulmoja menjehere kundershtarin dhe e dermoja me nje te goditur, megjithese mundohesha te mos godisja me te gjithe forcen. Pastaj filluan te me mesonin. Menezheri me shpjegoi se nuk eshte mire ta genjesh publikun. Me keshilloi te ndeshesha me gjate qe publiku te shihte dicka per parate qe paguante. Isha budalla, I trashe. E cmund te kerkosh tjeter nga nje djalei rritur ne male? Ju betohem, I besova atij per gjithshka. Menezheri filloi te me caktonte raundin, ne te cilin duhej ta perfundoja ndeshjen. Kurse vete, fshehurazi, lajmeronte sindikaten e bixhozit, dhe ata vinin bast per kete raund. Dhe, sigurisht, per kete paguanit perseri ju!  Vetem per nje gje jami gezuar: asnje cent nga keto para te felliqura nuk kam zene me dore! Nuk guxonin te me ofronin para, perndryshe te gjitha makinacionet e tyre do te delnin ne shesh.

Ju kujtohet ndeshja ime me Nat Pauersin? Nuk kisha ndermend ta hidhja nokaut! Kisha filluar te dyshoja per dicka. Atehere, gjithe banda ra ne ujdi me Natin. Une nuk dija gje. Vetem mendoja te mos e prekja ne raundin e gjashtembedhjete, qe kishim caktuar me menezherin, por ta lija edhe dy-tri raunde te tjera. Ne te gjashtembedhjetin sa e preka pak. Kurse ai u tregua aktor I vertete, jua hodhi te gjitheve.

--Po sot?  u degjua nje ze.  Edhe sot u ujdisur eshte?

--Sigurisht, -- pohoi Pati.  Per cfare raundi ka vene bast sindikata? Sigurisht, per te katermbedhjetin?

Ulerimat dhe britmat e mbyten zerin e tij. Glendoni ngriti doren perseri.

--Po mbaroj! Vetem nje gje te dini: sindikata sonte do te mbetet me gisht ne goje. Ndeshja do te behet me ndershmeri te plote. Tom Kenemi nuk do te mbahet dot deri ne raundin e katermbedhjete. Nuk do te mbahet dot as deri ne fund te raundit te pare.

Kenemi kerceu ne kembe; I merrej fryma nga inati.

--Kot e ke!  bertiti.  Ska njeri ne bote qe te me munde qe ne raundin e pare.

Glendoni as e veshtroi fare.

--Tani sapo godita me te gjithe forcen. Ishte hera e pare ne jeten time. Te gjithe e pate qe e dermova Henfordin. Sot do te godas per here te dyte me te gjithe forcen ne qofte se Kenemi nuk ja mbath ne kohe. Kaq kisha. Tani jam gati.

U drejtua per ne qoshen e tij dhe u zgjati duart sekondanteve per tI veshur dorezat. Ne qoshen kundruall, Kenemi ishte terbuar fare, dhe sekondantet me kot mundoheshin ta qetesonin. Me ne fund, Bill Morgani mundi te deklaronte fillimin e ndeshjes.

--Ndeshja do te zgjase jo me teper se dyzet e pese raunde!  thirri ai.  Rregullat jane ato te markezit Kuinsberi! Le te fitoje ai qe e meriton! Fillo!

Ushtoi gongu. Kundershtaret u afruan. Sipas rregullit, Glendoni zgjati doren e djathte, por Kenemi tundi koken duke refuzuar te takohej. Per habine e te gjitheve, ai nuk ngutej. Duke e fshehur me veshterise zemerimin, ai filloi te luante me kujdes: ishte prekur ne seder dhe mundohej me te gjitha fuqite te mbahej deri ne fund te raundit te pare. Sulmoi disa here, por godiste me kujdes, pa e dobesuar mbrojtjen. Glendoni e ndiqte kudo, duke levizur me kercime te lehta te kembes se majte. Por nuk goditi dhe nuk tentoi te godiste asnjehere. I uli duart faare dhe sulmoi fare hapur per te mashtruar kundershtarin: po te godiste, ai do tI kthehej. Kenemi skermitej, por nuk ju pergjegj <<ofertes>>, nuk pranoi te shfrytezonte pozicionin e volitshem per te goditur.

Kaloi nje minute, edhe nje minute tjeter, kur papritur Glendoni ndrshoi krejt. Ai u dha te kuptonin te tjereve me te gjithe muskujt, me te gjitha vijat e fytyres, se kishte ardhur koha ta perfundonte ndeshjen. Po, dukej sikur luante ne skene; dhe luante bukur, shume bukur. Dukej sikur ishte kthyer ne suste celiku  I forte, I pameshirshem, tamam celik. Kenemi e kuptoi mire kete dhe u be me I kujdesshem.

Glendoni e ngjeshi kundershtarin ne skaj te ringut dhe njuk e la te delte andej. Por prape nuk donte ta godiste, duke e mbajtur Kenemin nen tenesion te vazhdueshem. Me kot mundohej Kenemi te delte nga qoshja, nuk vendoste te perleshej me Glendonin dhe te pushonte pak ne glinc.

Atehere mbi te ra nje bresher I vertete goditjesh, qe vezullonin ne ajer. Kenemi u verbua. Gjithe salla u verbua. Nuk kishte dy spektatore qe ta shpjegonin njelloj ate qe shihnin me sy. Kenemi ju shmang grushtit te pare, ngriti dorezen per te ruajtur fytyren nga tjeteri. U mundua te kalonte peshen e trupit nga njera kembe ne tjetren. Ata qe rrinin ne radhet e para me vone benin be e rrufe se kishin pare Glendonin te rrotullohej mbi kofshen e djathte, duke kercyer si tiger, te sulej mbi Kenemin me gjithe peshen e trupit. Grushti e zuri Kenemin ne mjeker, pikerisht ne castin kur po ndryshonte pozicionin. Si dhe Henfordi, ai fluturoi ne ajer pa ndjenja. U perplas mbi litaret dhe u shemb poshte, mbi kokat e reportereve. 

Asnje gazete nuk mundi ta pershkruante ate qe ndodhi ate nate ne ringun e Holden-Hejtit. Policia arriti te rrethonte skenen, por sallen ishte e pamundur ta shpetoje. Ishte nje orgji e vertete. Asnje karrige nuk shpetoi. Turma shtyhej, duke shkulur kolonat nga vendi, duke thyer e shkaterruar me force muret e nderteses vigane. Boksieret kerkonin mbrojtje te policet, por nuk kishte force policore qe tI shpetonte. Turma I shembi ne dru boksieret, menezheret, pandronet e ringut. Vetem Xhim Henfordin e meshiruan. U erdhi keq kur pane nofullen e tij shume te enjtur. Kur turmen, me ne fund, e nxoren ne rruge, ajo ju versul maqines se njerit prej menezhereve me te medhenj dhe e ktheu veturen e re shtatemijedollarshe ne grumbull hekurishtash.

Glendoni nuk arriti dot te vishej: te gjitha dhomat e zhveshjes ishin shkaterruar. Nuk mundi te ikte dot. Turma e rrethoi maqinen e tij dhe nuk e la te bente perpara. Policia mundohej ta qetesonte turmen, dhe me ne fund, njerezit pranuan, por me nje kusht: Glendoni te ulej ne maqine dhe te ecte ngadale, I shoqeruar nga britmat entuziaste te pesemije admiruesve te tij te flakte.

Vetem ne mesnate kjo shtrengate e vertete kaloi permes Junion-Parkut drejt San Franciskos. Prane hyrjes se hotelit, turma kerkoi fjalim. Njerezit nuk e lane tI zinin kembet dhe. Mbi kokat e tyre, mbi duart, mbi supe, duke u munduar ta preknin sadopak idhullin e tyre, e kthyen perseri ne maqine. Ketu e mbajti fjalimin. Mod Glendoni e pa nga dritarja Herkulin e saj te ri te ngrihej mbi turmen. Dhe e dinte qe edhe kesaj here ai thoshte vetem te verteten, duke I lene lamtumiren publikut dhe duke perseritur kushedi per te saten here se sonte ishte ndeshur per heren e fundit dhe se do ta braktiste ringun pergjithmone.

*Fund*

----------

gertl (24-08-2015)

----------


## Administrator1

Vështruese të faleminderit!!
Pothuaj e kisha harruar këtë libër.
Do ta rilexoj.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Vështruese të faleminderit!!
> Pothuaj e kisha harruar këtë libër.
> Do ta rilexoj.


ska perse  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Askusho

Kete novelen e Xhek Londonit Bisha e Terbuar, nuk na the kush e ka perkthyer???

----------


## gertl

Rrofsh qe na i ke sjelle kete liber. E lexova me kenaqesi sot. Ka qene nga librat e mi te preferuar ne vitet '80. Mund ta kem lexuar nja 20 here dhe nuk kisha te ngopur. 
Respekte

----------

